# Ein weiteres trauriges Beispiel!



## Thoanel (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Am Wochenende habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nach 3 Jahren Jäger, einen Paladin zu beginnen. Immer nur Damage Dealer zu sein und aus der hintersten Ecke zu feuern, wollte ich mal ändern. Also entschloss ich mich mir einen Tank hoch zu leveln.
Gestern Abend kam ich dann auf Stufe 13 an und freute mich schon wie wahnsinnig darauf, heute Abend wenn ich die 15 schaffen sollte, das erste Mal mit einer Gruppe in einen zufälligen Dungeon zu gehen.

Ich komme also nach eine 11 Stunden Bürotag nach hause und setze mich voller Vorfreude an den Rechner. Nach knapp 2 Stunden erreiche ich Stufe 15 und freue mich. Schnell noch im AH teueres Gold für eine halbwegs ordentliche Rüstung ausgegeben und ab in den Dungeon Finder. Innerhalb von 1 Minute hatte ich dann auch schon eine Gruppe und fand mich im Flammenschlund wieder. Ich habe meine Gruppe gleich darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ich das erste Mal versuche in einer Gruppe zu tanken und es war ok. 

Wir gingen die ersten Mobgruppen an und es fiel mir schwer die Aggro zu halten, da 2 Jäger mit Stufe 17 dabei waren und ihre Pets schön vor sich hin knurrten. Nach ein paar Gruppen mehr kam dann der erste Spruch "Schon traurig wenn der Hunter tankt". Ich erinnerte nochmals daran dass dies mein erster Tankchar sei. "Und, hast du vielleicht heute angefangen WoW zu zocken?". Und es ging weiter mit "tank=noob" usw. Unser Magier wollte dann noch schlichten aber die Sprüche wurden immer derber und ich erfüllte ihnen ihren Wunsch und ging aus der Gruppe raus.

Ich weiß hier werden mir jetzt einige vorwerfen dass ich nur am jammern bin und die anderen wahrscheinlich Recht hatten, aber mal ehrlich. Da freut man sich den ganzen Tag darauf dass man Abends spielen kann und dann kommt sowas dabei raus. 
Ich weiß nicht ob sowas am Alter liegt oder generell ein Problem der Gesellschaft ist, aber ich bin mir sicher dass im RL 90% der Leute nicht so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen würden. Oder zumindest hoffe ich es. 

Wie geht ihr mit solchen Situationen um? Könnt ihr sowas einfach ignorieren und zieht die INstanz durch? Bin ich vielleicht zu anspruchsvoll oder zu empfindlich?

Für heute ist mir jedenfalls der Spaß vergangen.

EUch noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Lindhberg (29. März 2010)

hab sowas noch nie erlebt................ kein witz! ich wundere mich oft über die schilderungen hier.

aber das war ja nicht die frage, deshalb: mach es einfach nach lust und laune! entweder gehen oder bleiben.......


----------



## werdli2 (29. März 2010)

heyho, 

Ja hatte ich auch gleich, aber weißt du was am besten ist => geh einfach aus gruppe - denn die DD`ler können dann eine Stunde auf nen neuen Tank warten!


----------



## Randy Orton (29. März 2010)

Hey,

lass dich von einem Fall nich zurückwerfen, es gibt immer Idioten..
Vor allem die Hunter vergessen gerne mal das das Knurren noch an is, musstes denen eben freundlich sagen..
Mach weitere Instanzen und wenn du nach 10-11 Instanzen immer noch Probleme hast, musste mal über Spielweise nachdenken oder dich per Guide informieren =)
Also, den Kopf nicht hängen lassen und weitermachen.

mfg Randy


----------



## Powerflower (29. März 2010)

weitermachen hillft und wen die pets knurren sind die hunter schuld immer drauf aufmerksam machen das es sich leichter tanken lässt wenn die "konkurenz" in dem falle die pets nicht dazwischenfunken


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Paladin .. lvl 15 .... 
Auf diesem Low-LvL kann man sowieso noch nciht richtig tanken bzw heilen ..

Soweit ich weiß, hat man auf 15 als Pala-Tank nur eine möglichkeit Aggro zu halten

Levle einfach noch etwas weiter, so dass du mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Aggro halten hast und du wirst sehen, dass es dir mehr Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## sykee (29. März 2010)

das gleiche hab ich auch mit meinem tank-pala durchgemacht einfach sich nicht davon fertig machen lassen... und schön weiter protten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (29. März 2010)

1. lass dich wirklich nicht entmutigen - in weiteren 65 Level brauchen dich solche Idioten traurigerweise dann

2. wirkliche Tanks sind in diesem Levelbereich so und so eher sinnlos, da es fast unmöglich ist die Aggro zu halten (zumindest war das vor 10monaten noch so als ich noch spielte)



MfG


----------



## Dexter2000 (29. März 2010)

wunder ich mich nicht wenn die jäger pets knurren anhaben da schafft es kein lvl15 palatank die aggro zuhalten.
Wenn nächstes wieder jäger dabei sind einfach sagen beim pet knurren aus sonst kannst du halt nicht tanken,
die Community ist echt scheisse geworden vor 3-4jahre war die community viel freundlicher und hilfbereiter


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2010)

Heul nich so rum!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Red die Hunter blöd zurück an, dann werden sie es schon kapieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ihr immer in diese Opferrollen steigt "Ich hab so Angst, warum ist WoW so doof obwohl ich mich so darauf gefreut hab zu spielen und irgendwie kann ich mich auch verbal nicht wehren." 

Wer mich im Spiel dämlich anredet den fahr ich von der Seite an und Ruhe ist. Ich bin aber auch eher einer nach dem Motto "Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt" und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (29. März 2010)

jop eigentlich reicht es wenn alle schaden drauf machen und einer bissel heilt du hast in deinem lvl nicht mal zorn der (gerechtigkeit?!?!) den aggro buff halt... da is tanken dann bissel schwer, warte paar lvl ab dann kannste schön auf weihe tanken und zack halten solche "spezies" auch ihre ach so tollen Weisheiten bei sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (29. März 2010)

Also ich habe mit meinem Pala als Retri in der Scherbenwelt ganz akzeptabel getankt. Aber lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Vielleicht hattest du einfach Pech mit der Gruppe. Meld dich einfach nochmal im Dungeonfinder an und dann wirds schon besser gehen. Nicht du warst Schuld, sondern die Hunter. Levele einfach noch ein bisschen weiter, so bis Lvl 20-30 und du wirst sehen, dass es schon um einiges besser geht.


----------



## MayoAmok (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Paladin .. lvl 15 ....
> Auf diesem Low-LvL kann man sowieso noch nciht richtig tanken bzw heilen ..
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, hat man auf 15 als Pala-Tank nur eine möglichkeit Aggro zu halten
> ...




Genau so siehts aus. Ein Pala mit Level 15 hat nur seinen 6-Sekunden-CD. Der ist leider zum Tanken nicht geeignet. 
Ich glaub mit 16 oder 18 gibt es Zorn der Gerechtigkeit. Damit gehts schon etwas besser, ist aber immernoch ein Krampf.

Mit Level 20 gibts dann die tolle Weihe. Ab da kann man das tanken mit Pala versuchen. 

Also entweder du gehst noch leveln und hast solange Geduld, oder du fängst nen Krieger an. Der kriegt seinen Donnerknall zu rechten Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (29. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Am Wochenende habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nach 3 Jahren Jäger, einen Paladin zu beginnen. Immer nur Damage Dealer zu sein und aus der hintersten Ecke zu feuern, wollte ich mal ändern. Also entschloss ich mich mir einen Tank hoch zu leveln.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur raten: Gib' nicht auf und zieh' dich nicht frustriert zurück. Natürlich hattest du Pech.

Ich habe angefangen einige kleine Hordentwinks hochzuziehen und nach einer derben Erfahrung in den Todesminen bin ich Gilden beigetreten, wo auch noch einige *Kleine* waren, aber schon Wissen vom Spiel vorherrschte. Und da wirst du oft angesprochen, doch mal wo mitzugehen in lower-inis. Um zu üben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht für alle sprechen, aber Hordis scheinen mir ein wenig flexibler bei Aufnahme auch kleinerer chars/Spaß am Spiel/miteinander Spaß haben zu sein als Allianzler. Es ist auch leichter dort, Arenatrupps zu finden, ohne Abhärtung 900 plus.

17-er hunter sind nebenbei eh´die winner in diesem Levelbereich, das sollten sie eigentlich wissen und dir helfen. Ist wohl das *Ich bin IMBA-Gehabe, wng. bis 20*.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fröhlich sein, gutes tun und die Spatzen pfeifen lassen.* Und natürlich - weitermachen - es kann nur besser werden. GOGOGO.

LG

edit/ wer´s noch nicht kennt und was zum schmunzeln sucht : Guckt mal auf youtube Rene´Marik : Rapante Rapante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (29. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> hab sowas noch nie erlebt................ kein witz! ich wundere mich oft über die schilderungen hier.



geht mir genauso :X


----------



## Grabsch (29. März 2010)

Nur weil du von einem 11 Stunden Arbeitstag Heim kommst, musst du nicht denken, dass Andere auf dich Rücksicht nehmen werden.
Die hatten schließlich auch keine Freizeit (meistens) und freuen sich auf entspanntes twinken. Ist ja wohl klar wenn da einige Gemüter überkochen wenn es mal nicht läuft.

Wenn ich Stress hatte kann ich auch nicht verlangen, dass jeder mein Fehlverhalten versteht.


----------



## Simi1994 (29. März 2010)

*Insert Post of:" Lindhberg"; here*

^^Ich kenne das ehrlich auch nicht und bin auch seiner Meinung.


----------



## bzzzu (29. März 2010)

Lass dir doch von solchen Leuten nich den Spaß verderben! 1. is tanken auf dem Level, wie einige schon gesagt haben, eh noch nicht wirklich sinnvoll möglich und 2. bist du als Tank sowieso der absolute Ini-König 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dir die Gruppe blöd kommt, entweder Ohren auf Durchzug schalten, oder die Gruppe verlassen, neu anmelden und schwuppdiwupp hast schon ne neue Gruppe zusammen und die, die dich vergrault ham stehn dann da und müssen entweder zu viert weiter machen oder halt warten. Und zwar viel, viel, viel länger als du. Ich kann dir echt nur aus eigener Erfahrung raten, spiel den Pala als Tank weiter, ab BC und n bissle Equip macht das nen heiden Spaß, dann pullst du die Mobs nämlich gruppenweise (und zwar nicht nur 3-4, sondern 10-15) und machst Gruppenquests solo. Dann kannst geschmeidig mit deinen Horden von Mobs im Schlepptau an den DD, die mit ihren 2 Gegnerchen beschäftigt sin, vorbeiziehn. Aber das Winken dabei nich vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. versteh ich solche Leute echt nicht, die rumflamen, obwohl man vorher sagt, man hätte keine Erfahrung...also ehrlich...und dann wundern, dass es keine Tanks gibt...
Ach ja und nochwas für die ach so gestressten Leute, die nur schnell, schnell ne Ini machen wollen: nur weil man selbst genervt von irgendwas is, muss man das noch lange nicht an anderen auslassen!


----------



## Neneko89 (29. März 2010)

Kenn das uch, Tanken macht auf dem Lvel noch kein Spaß. Wenn du Weihe hast sieht das ganze komplett anders aus. (Mein pala ist nu 31) Hab den ersten kompletten Raum in Kloster - Friedhof gepullt Weihe angehauen (50% dmg Reduce rein) und dann ham die andren einfach nurnoch gebombt. Keiner gestorben, maximale Ep in so kurzer Zeit gekriegt, alle waren glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pala ist mit Abstand die krankeste tank Klasse die ich bisher gespielt hab, zumindest was das Gruppen-tanken angeht. Wennd Weihe kriegst freust dich wien Schneekönig auf die nächste Ini, was ja als Tank auch recht fix geht.


Was die andren alle sagen von wegen "Gruppe einfach verlassen" kann ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben, damit schießt man sich selbst ganz gewaltig ins Bein, weil man dann erstmal ne halbe Stunde warten darf wegen dem Debuff.

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. März 2010)

Egal wie schlecht der Tank war, in rfa hab ich zum Glück noch nie Flames erlebt^^

Aber fürn Anfang ist Pala etwas komisch zum tanken


----------



## bzzzu (29. März 2010)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Was die andren alle sagen von wegen "Gruppe einfach verlassen" kann ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben, damit schießt man sich selbst ganz gewaltig ins Bein, weil man dann erstmal ne halbe Stunde warten darf wegen dem Debuff.



Also, ich kann ja nur von mir selbst ausgehn, aber ich nehm lieber den Debuff in Kauf, bevor ich mich weitere 20 Minuten bis zum Ende der Instanz runter machen lass, das hat niemand nötig. Denn wenn ein anderer Spieler in meinen Augen was gravierend falsch macht, dann sprech ich ihn (per whisper) in nem vernünftigen Ton drauf an und versuch ihm evtl. Tipps zu geben, was er verbessern könnte, aber ich würd niemals jemanden vor der ganzen Gruppe beleidigen und beschimpfen.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. März 2010)

die sind noobs wen die net ma das knurren vom pet ausstellen könen und trotzdem doofe komments machn obwohl du das erste ma tankst mit meinem dudu twink ist sowas selten passiert wurde eig immer gelobt weil ich die aggro halten konte von den bang ae bang ae bang ae leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach dir nix draus idots gibts immer hab scho sehr viele nette leute von anderen realms getrofen mit denen es auch spass machte die inni durchzutanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (29. März 2010)

Es wird IMMER solche Leute geben, die die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen und sich einfach nicht fair zu anderen Spieler verhalten. In solchen Situationen musst du einfach zurückgeben...
z.B.
Hunter: ''Ist schon peinlich, dass ein Hunter Pet tankt''
Du: ''Ist schon peinlich dass du mir nicht zuhörst! Ich tanke heute zum ersten mal!''
Hunter: ''Und hast auch erst heute mit WoW angefangen?''
Du: ''Ne.. weil ich weiss, wo man das Knurren vom Pet ausmacht, ich könnte dich nun das gleiche fragen...''

Oder wenn ein DK denkt, in die Frost Präsi zu gehen:

DK: ''Man, du machst zu wenig Aggro! Mach mal was!''
Du: ''Kannst ja du tanken, in Frost Präsi bist du ja schon =)''

Du musst die Leute immer darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie auch Fehler machen... Denn sie werden immer die Schuld beim anderen suchen, das ist der Mensch!
Wenn sie net aufhören, klar! Gruppe leaven, sie sind auf dich mehr angewiesen als du auf sie.. Als Tank findest du schnell Gruppen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch in diesem Level Gebiet..

Und wenn du ihnen Antwortest, antworte immer so, dass du weisst, dass du was besseres bist.. zweifle nicht an dir.. 
Aber aufpassen.. Kritik und Beleidigen sind verschiedene Dinge.. Schlag einen Rat niemals ab.. Wenn sie mit Kritik kommen, lass dir helfen.. man kann immer etwas dazu lernen...

MFG

Sonîx aka Evilstorm
Echsenkessel

Arcane Mage, Prot-, Heal- und Retri Pala aus Leidenschaft!


----------



## Schustrij (30. März 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Heul nich so rum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vlt ist der Topicersteller älter als 12 und will sich nicht auf das Niveau begeben?
 Naja mit dem Level Tanken geht eh nicht weil man wirklich keine Skills hat die Aggro erzeugen!
Meistens haben auch dann die Twinks die ganzen Account gebundenen Sachen an und dann wird es schon fast unmöglich sein die Aggro zu halten! 
Einfach die Hunter freundlich drauf hinweißen, dass Ihr Pet noch Knurren anhat (Habe selber ein Hunter und vergesse es auch ab und zu auszumachen).
Lass dich nicht entmutigen ! Tank einfach weiter, wenn du 80 bist werden die sich dann um dich kloppen als Tank!


----------



## Taksoa (30. März 2010)

Ab LvL 20 ist das Tanken mit einem Pala einfacher. Und zu den leuten. geh aus Grp und warte bis du wieder in eine neue kannst.


----------



## Saberclaw (30. März 2010)

Ich hatte sowas letztens auch.
Druide hochgezogen mit dem klaren Ziel Katze zu spielen. Mich mit Craft-items für heros qualifiziert und anfangs als DD rumgegurkt,w as bissel langwierig war, da die Wartezeiten für DDs bekanntlich der Unendlichkeit sehr nahe kommen.
Habe dann auf Bär gespecct um schnell Marken farmen zu können und auf einmal stand ich buffed mit 30k in der Seelenschmiede hero.
Nuja mit meinen HP hatte keiner Stress, aber wenn man so Spezialisten in der Gruppe hat, die SOFORT bei den ersten beiden 5er Gruppe der Ini das bomben anfangen, dann hat ein eher moderat equipter Druide kaum Chance ohne aoe-spott die viecher an sich zu binden.

Folglich stirbt der Magier und der Heiler an dem Schemen die immer random hinter einem auftauchen, den ich aber net bemerkt hatte, da der Rest noch wie blöd in der Gegend rumgerannt ist.
Priest is raus und der Mage mit den Worten "Boah ey, halt halt aggro, noob tank" auch, geblieben sind mir ein 900 Dps und ein 2,5k Dps Todesritter mit gleichem equip....fragt net...

Manchmal machen die Trottel einem das Leben schwer, aber viele davon gehen schon freiwillig vorher^^

Wenn jemand am Tank rumnörgelt, dann soll er sich erst einmal 2 Sachen bewusst werden:

1.) Ohne den Tank wäre die Gruppe nicht zu Stande gekommen. DDs und Heiler gibts wie Sand am Meer.
2.)Würde der Tank aus der Gruppe gehen, dauert es meist sehr lange bis Ersatz da ist.

Daraus folgert mein Grundsatz in jeder Ini:

Jeder der sich net meinem Niveau anpassen kann und will darf gerne stupide seine Aggro ziehen (obwohl ich schon meine Tastatur vergewaltige) sie behalten und daran krepieren. Anschließend darf er gerne das Feld räumen, denn ich als Tank finde immer Ersatz.
Also mach dir keinen Kopp über unfähige Leute. Knurren aus is standard z.B.


----------



## rocksor (30. März 2010)

Mach dir nichts draus, als Pala mit level 15 zu tanken ist wirklich verdammt schwer, da du noch nicht wirklich Tankskills hast die gegen den Dmg von nem lvl 17 Hunter mit Pet + Knurren anzukommen. 
Mir ist sowas zwar auch noch nie passiert, aber ich finds wirklich extrem scheiße von den Leuten. Wenn man doch grad gesagt dass es OK ist, dass jemand gerad neu in der Klasse ist ( auch wenn Pala Tank eig. wirklich verdammt einfach ist :/ ), dann soll man nachher nicht rumflamen.


----------



## Charge! (30. März 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen.. Kritik und Beleidigen sind verschiedene Dinge.. Schlag einen Rat niemals ab.. Wenn sie mit Kritik kommen, lass dir helfen.. man kann immer etwas dazu lernen...



Du hast Recht aber die Kommunikation unter manchen (und zunehmend werden es mehr) leidet doch sehr. Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich kenne dir Ini noch nicht" ist das oft ein Self-Crit to Instant Kick^^ Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich tank zum ersten Mal" kommt gerne mal "omfg" oder [...] hat die Gruppe verlassen. An manchen Tagen ist das echt Hölle ABER:
Spätestens wenn du ein paar Leute in der Friend List hast, macht das Spiel wieder richtig Spaß. Und mit denen kann man dann auch über Tipps und Tricks reden. Mit Randoms leider mittlerweile eher selten. Gogogo - ich hab keine Zeit, Bang Aoe, Bang Aoe...

Manch einer hat etwas gaaaanz wesentliches vergessen - oder nie kennengelernt, wenn er nicht das Glück hatte, zu Vanilla oder BC schon gespielt zu haben:
*Das ist ein Spiel, lieber anonymer Spieler XY, der du deine Mitmenschen mit Pöbeleien nervst und stresst*. Echt! Ganz ehrlich! Wirklich! Das ist nicht Real Life! Ja, es gibt auch Menschen, die haben andere Sorgen als gogogo. Doch, lieber anonymer Spieler meiner Gruppe, der mich und andere die ganze Zeit anpflaumt... frag sie mal.. nein, nicht anwhispern. Du sollst einen echten Menschen fragen... Ja, so richtig aus Fleisch und Blut, einen Freund oder so... nein, keinen aus der Gilde.... Dann frag halt nen Nachbarn oder.... nein, das sind keine NPC. Nein, die kannst du nicht mit [Zerfetzte Fellkleidung] zum Reden bringen. Nein, die musst du ansprechen. Nein, nicht klicken, ansprechen.... Finger von den Tasten! Also: Mund auf, ganzen Satz bilden... Saaaa-hatz! Nicht diese Abkürzungen. Also: Sag "Guten Tag" oder "Hallo"... nein, mach nicht als erstes [lick] auf sein Haustier. ... Also nochmal: Du gehst auf ihn zu... nein, du brauchst nicht erst die NUMlock drücken, du gehst einfach auf ihn zu... nein, jetzt nicht springen. Ok, anders, versuchen wir es per Telefon, da kannst du vor dem PC sitzen bleiben. Te-le-fon. Nein, nicht das Headset. Wähl mal die Nummer von ... nein, es gibt keine feste Rota für die Wähltasten. Nein, du musst schon eine bestimmte Nummer wählen. Nein, nicht 1-1-2 drücken, keine gute Idee! Nein, schon gar nicht drei mal hintereinander! Leg auf, vergiss das. Also, dann schreibst du halt nen Brief. Schreib Tante Edith. Nein, auf Papier. Nein, das macht kein Inschrifti, nein auch kein Ingi. Pa-pier! Sti-hift! Schreib jetzt: Meine liebe Tante Edith... nein du kannst keine [Rote Rose] anhängen. Also schreib: Liebe Tante Edith, hier schreibt dein Neffe Fred. Kannst du mir sagen, warum ich das Spiel so wichtig finde und überernst nehme und all mein Manieren vergesse ...Korrektur! und nie lerne, Manieren zu haben? Ist das so wichtig? Was ist noch wichtig, außer WOW? Bitte sag mir das und schick mir am besten eine Skillung dafür mit. LG, dein Neffe Fred. Fein!


----------



## EvilStorm (30. März 2010)

Charge! schrieb:


> Manch einer hat etwas gaaaanz wesentliches vergessen - oder nie kennengelernt, wenn er nicht das Glück hatte, zu Vanilla oder BC schon gespielt zu haben:
> *Das ist ein Spiel, lieber anonymer Spieler XY, der du deine Mitmenschen mit Pöbeleien nervst und stresst*. Echt! Ganz ehrlich! Wirklich! Das ist nicht Real Life! Ja, es gibt auch Menschen, die haben andere Sorgen als gogogo. Doch, lieber anonymer Spieler meiner Gruppe, der mich und andere die ganze Zeit anpflaumt... frag sie mal.. nein, nicht anwhispern. Du sollst einen echten Menschen fragen... Ja, so richtig aus Fleisch und Blut, einen Freund oder so... nein, keinen aus der Gilde.... Dann frag halt nen Nachbarn oder.... nein, das sind keine NPC. Nein, die kannst du nicht mit [Zerfetzte Fellkleidung] zum Reden bringen. Nein, die musst du ansprechen. Nein, nicht klicken, ansprechen.... Finger von den Tasten! Also: Mund auf, ganzen Satz bilden... Saaaa-hatz! Nicht diese Abkürzungen. Also: Sag "Guten Tag" oder "Hallo"... nein, mach nicht als erstes [lick] auf sein Haustier. ... Also nochmal: Du gehst auf ihn zu... nein, du brauchst nicht erst die NUMlock drücken, du gehst einfach auf ihn zu... nein, jetzt nicht springen. Ok, anders, versuchen wir es per Telefon, da kannst du vor dem PC sitzen bleiben. Te-le-fon. Nein, nicht das Headset. Wähl mal die Nummer von ... nein, es gibt keine feste Rota für die Wähltasten. Nein, du musst schon eine bestimmte Nummer wählen. Nein, nicht 1-1-2 drücken, keine gute Idee! Nein, schon gar nicht drei mal hintereinander! Leg auf, vergiss das. Also, dann schreibst du halt nen Brief. Schreib Tante Edith. Nein, auf Papier. Nein, das macht kein Inschrifti, nein auch kein Ingi. Pa-pier! Sti-hift! Schreib jetzt: Meine liebe Tante Edith... nein du kannst keine [Rote Rose] anhängen. Also schreib: Liebe Tante Edith, hier schreibt dein Neffe Fred. Kannst du mir sagen, warum ich das Spiel so wichtig finde und überernst nehme und all mein Manieren vergesse ...Korrektur! und nie lerne, Manieren zu haben? Ist das so wichtig? Was ist noch wichtig, außer WOW? Bitte sag mir das und schick mir am besten eine Skillung dafür mit. LG, dein Neffe Fred. Fein!



rofl.. wie kann man nur auf sowas kommen xD Hammer!!


----------



## Laxera (30. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> hab sowas noch nie erlebt................ kein witz! ich wundere mich oft über die schilderungen hier.
> 
> aber das war ja nicht die frage, deshalb: mach es einfach nach lust und laune! entweder gehen oder bleiben.......



du glückliche(r) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schon (spiele zur zeit auch nen pala - als tank (ist ein twink, aber da ich im moment nicht raide (mein letzter raid hat mich vergrault - ich SPIELE ein spiel d.h. ich FARME nicht jede woche 10 stunden nur um 5 stunden raiden zu können) spiele ich den hauptsächlich....

und ja ich hatte das gestern (hab dann nen disco vorgetäuscht - und nein ich bin nicht stolz drauf, aber ich mache keine ini mit leuten die a) dauer lästern (über leute die vll noch nicht soviel erfahrung haben) und b) selbst pullen (oder ihren tot und verfall oder ähnliches machen bevor die weihe vom paladin liegt) und c) vor allem nicht auf ihre aggro achten können (vor allem wenn der tank mit wenig mana in kampf geht da er (in meinem fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) denkt das er durch schläge und heilungen eh genug kriegt....aber wenn man selber mir den mob klaut, ich mana für nur einmal spott habe dann ist man selber schuld wenn man tot ist.

naja in zukunft lasse ich solche personen einfach sterben (und spotte nur noch dem heiler seine mobs ab) und als heiler lasse ich solche leute sowieso sterben (wer pullt und mir die arbeit alle am leben zu halten zur hölle macht, der hat es nicht verdient geheilt zu werden (vor allem kriegt man davon herzinfarkt wenn die leute es einem so schwer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: am schlimmsten ist, ich spiele als main einen DD! d.h. ich weiß wie man es net macht (und mache trotzdem SEHR GUT schaden, d.h. warum weiß das der rest nicht?)


----------



## Drauflos (30. März 2010)

erstens ... mit lvl 15 bist du kein tank
zweitens ... wenn dd´s nicht warten können und die pets auch noch knurren ... pech für die hunter
drittens ... spiel deinen pala mal als dd auf 80, besorge dir ausrüstung und skillen dann auf tank

mit lvl 15 hast du noch fast gar keine styles um aggro zu halten, laß dich von solchen leuten nicht entmutigen
und die tatsache das du ein schwert und ein schild halten kannst machen noch keinen tank aus dir ... bleib dran ... das wird schon noch


----------



## Torrance (30. März 2010)

Drauflos schrieb:


> drittens ... spiel deinen pala mal als dd auf 80, besorge dir ausrüstung und skillen dann auf tank



Das ist mal die schlechteste Idee die ich je gelesen hab. Das leveln ist zum Üben da. 

Zum TE: 

Lass dir durch solche Leute nicht den Spass am Tanken nehmen. Spiel einfach weiter. Sprech dich in späteren Instanzen mit dem Heiler ab und lass die DD verrecken und ggfs lass sie wieder in die Instanz laufen. Entweder gehen sie dann aus der Gruppe oder sie benehmen sich. Kopf hoch, Augen zu (manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und durch.


----------



## Darkdamien (30. März 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> 1.) Ohne den Tank wäre die Gruppe nicht zu Stande gekommen. DDs und Heiler gibts wie Sand am Meer.
> 2.)Würde der Tank aus der Gruppe gehen, dauert es meist sehr lange bis Ersatz da ist.



1. ja
2. nein, zumindest hab ich nur andere erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die gruppe in die ini geportet wird und der tank haut ab, is nach 2-3 minuten n neuer da.

zum TE:
lass dir nix gefallen, du bist der tank und sagst wo´s langgeht, wenn ich mit meinem bär in einer ini bin und werde aus welchem grund auch immer geflamed, drück ich auf mein makro welches in den gruppenchat folgenden satz schreibt: "Wenn dir was nicht passt kannst du gerne leaven"
Entweder is dann ruhe oder er geht wirklich, was ja aufs selbe rauskommt ;-) Besteht zwar auch die Gefahr dass man dann als Tank gekickt wird, ist mir aber noch nie passiert.

Und die Leute die immer sofort anfangen zu meckern, haben in ihrem ganzen wow leben noch keinen tank gespielt, so einfach isses nämlich nicht wenn dein eq noch nicht so prall ist und jeder dd sich sein eigenes ziel nimmt und draufballert ohne ende. 
lass es dir nicht vermiesen und tank weiter, solche leute wirds immer geben die meinen sie müssen die leute flamen wegen solchen kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Kipp (30. März 2010)

Vergiss tanken auf 15. Es geht nicht, und wenn nur schlecht. Sobald du Weihe hast gehts schonmal deutlich besser.


Nachdem das Dungeon Tool rausgekommen ist, hab ich meinen alten retri ausgekramt und als Tank gelevelt, und das war für mich ne gute Erfahrung.
Vor meiner ersten ini direkt gesagt: " hallo, ich tanke heut zum ersten Mal, ich werd mir Mühe geben".
Lief alles gut, niemand hat sich beschwert.

Ich gebe dir fürs tanken die folgenden weisen Worte mit auf den weg:

1. Du bist Tank. In einer 5er ini ist Tank=Gott. Wenn dich jemand ärgern will, denke immer daran, dass du am längeren Hebel sitzt.

Besipiel: Retri macht Zorn an, macht focus Schaden auf einen mob und sagt:" lol, hast du überhaupt schonmal getankt, kackb00ntank!"

Falsche Antwort:"sry, kann mal passieren"
Richtige Antwort:"Jo. Hast du schonmal 'n kickvote vom Tank überlebt?"

Dann macht er entweder keinen Ärger mehr oder er fliegt, ganz einfach.

2. Der Heiler ist dein bester Freund. Er will fix durch die ini und dabei möglichst brainafk bleiben, sprich dich mit Taste 1 heilen.

Wenn dich jemand nervt, in dem er wiederholt pullt oder Sonstiges, sage dem Heiler, dass er (außer bei AE Schaden) nur dich heilen muss. DDs lernen am besten durch repkosten.

3. Mach dir ein Makro, dass du zum anfang jeder ini postest.

Beispiel: 

"Hallo, mein ist XXX und ich bin heute ihr Tank. Wenn ihr ebenfalls einen entspannten run wollt, beachtet folgende Regeln: 
1. Ich pulle. 
2. Wenn ich mana brauch dann trinke ich. 
3. Wenn mein verehrter Heiler Mana braucht, möge er mich kurz darauf aufmerksam machen. 
4. Beachtet Zeichen, sollte ich welche setzen. 
5. Spotten für einen DD ist eine freiwillige Leistung. 
6. Tankgear gehört mir, wenn ich giere darf es gerne ein DD mitnehmen. 
7. Heilergear gehört dem Heiler.
Vielen dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, ich wünsche einen angenehmen run =)"

Meins war etwas kürzer, aber bring die wichtigen Punkte rüber.

Wichtig dabei ist natürlich, das du gescheit tankst und heilbar bist.
Spätestens sobald du den Hammer der Gerchtigkeit hast, ist inis tanken mim Pala purer Faceroll. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, aufn Desk zu gehen um Musik zu wechseln, sobald ich einen sicheren aggrovorsprung hab. Merkt keine Sau.


----------



## Selidia (30. März 2010)

Naja, im Internet fühlt sich Kiddy am sichersten, deswegen hat Kiddy auch das größte Maul, denn ihm wird ja nichts passieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber du hast Glück im Unglück gehabt: es gibt noch WoW-Spieler _*MIT*_ Hirn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (30. März 2010)

lass die einfach jammern ich zb hab nen hunter hexer furry im icc gear bin gewohnt aggro zu ziehen hab mim hunter und hexer im low lvl schon aggro von jedem tank gezogen und hab auch nicht rum geheult die dds die damit nicht leben können die aggro zu haben (besonders wenn die blöden pets knurren an haben) sollten sich eh mal löschen gehen, wäre ja noch schöner andere die schuld zu geben weil sie nicht aufpassen können....


----------



## Bloodyfury (30. März 2010)

Also Persönlich hat es mich noch nicht getroffen als Dd aber ich habe schon ca. 5-7 mal mitbekommen wie ein Tank oder Heiler beleidigt wurde von anderen Dd´s weil ein pala mit 6k Gs aggro von ein 3,8k Gs Krieger Aggro zieht usw. Und paar mal habe ich mich eingemischt um es zu mildern aber zu 99,9% der Fälle wird man dann auch geflamt weil man auf der Seite vom Tank/Heiler oder Dd ist und dann muss man natührlich gleich mit geflamt werden obwohl man es eigentlich vermeiden wollte 

Aber leider wird man da nie was gegen tun können weil es immer Idioten geben wird außer man geht nur mit Freunen oder Gildenleute Ini´s     ^^





Mfg Bloody


----------



## Nexus.X (30. März 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Nur weil du von einem 11 Stunden Arbeitstag Heim kommst, musst du nicht denken, dass Andere auf dich Rücksicht nehmen werden.
> Die hatten schließlich auch keine Freizeit (meistens) und freuen sich auf entspanntes twinken. Ist ja wohl klar wenn da einige Gemüter überkochen wenn es mal nicht läuft.
> 
> Wenn ich Stress hatte kann ich auch nicht verlangen, dass jeder mein Fehlverhalten versteht.


Denke nicht, dass er darauf hinaus wollte irgendwie Rücksicht von anderen zu fordern. Ging wohl mehr um den Zusammenhang, dass man nach einem harten Arbeitsttag entspannen will im Spiel und sich dann so an den Karren fahren lassen muss.

Wie schon oft erwähnt, lass dir von so völlig vernebelten Typen nicht den Spaß vermiesen. 
Die glauben, bloß weil sie die Klasse mit dem, zu Anfang, höchsten Autohit-Schaden gewählt haben, wären sie irgendwie vorne mit dabei. (Am besten noch mit Acc-Items gegen einen "normal" equipten Tank, da das ja bei deren dutzenden Twinks mitlerweile als Standart in die Birne gebrannt ist)

Einfach weiter machen wie gewohnt, wenn es ihnen nicht ausreicht sollen sie gehn. Wozu gibts ne Ignore-Liste? Nutze sie! (Grade im Low-Bereich is sie seeehr nützlich, da man viele Leute deutlich öfter wiedersieht als einem lieb ist)

MfG Nex

PS: Wenn ein Hunter Knurren nicht Ausschaltet und sich dann beschwert, dass er oder sein Pet Aggro hat, konter einfach mit "Lern du erstmal deine Petleiste zu kontrollieren!", schon ist Stille.


----------



## ohmeingott (30. März 2010)

Spiele einen magier und da ist es net ungewöhnlich aggro zu ziehen... naja meisten sterbe ich dann auch dabei aber ich find das ist meine schuld und gebe eigentlich fast nie den tanks die schuld daran

und in den low ini ist ein tank fast sinnlos find ich weil die mobs kaum schaden machen und selbst wenn ein stoffi die aggro hat kann das gut weggeheilt werden also lass dich net beirren und mach einfach weiter


----------



## Heronimo (30. März 2010)

Hallo Thoanel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lass dich nicht ärgern, vor allem nicht von Leuten, die keine Ahnung vom Pala (-Tank) haben.

Unter LvL 16 ist beim Paladin leider nicht daran zu denken, wirklich tanken zu wollen. (zumindest nicht wenn keiner assistet, bzw etwas Rücksicht nimmt)
Dir fehlt "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" (LvL 16), ein permanenter Buff für dich selbst, durch den du mit deinem Heiligschaden, extra Hass erzeugst.
Selbst dann ist es noch verdammt Stressig, da du nur Angriffe auf ein einzelne Ziele hast und sich meist jeder deiner Gruppe irgend einen Mob, der da bei dir vorne steht, raus pickt.
Du müsstest also durch alle Mobs rotieren, damit keiner davon rennt.

Ab LvL 20 bekommst du "Weihe", deine vorerst wichtigste Fertigkeit um, in Verbindung mit "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit", Aggro bei mehreren Zielen aufzubauen.

Weihe ein sogenannter AE-DoT, also (ortsgebundener) Flächenschaden über Zeit in einem bestimmten Radius um dich herum.
(Mobs einsammeln, stehen bleiben, Weihe an und immer auf Cooldown halten, bis der Kampf vorbei ist)

Damit kleben die Mobs an dir, wie Kaugummi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, nicht aufgeben und etwas besser über deine neue Klasse informieren.
Mit ein wenig "Fachwissen" deinerseits, bleibt den meisten ihr gesabbel im Hals stecken.^^



LG, Hero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neother (30. März 2010)

Ich kenne das leider auch zu gut. Ich hatte mal vor meinen DK zum Tank zu machen naja die Sprüche wahren ähnlich.. Egal nu is er erst mal DD und ich habe eine Gilde gefunden wo ich ab und an mal das tanken erlernen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube mir das is die halbe Miete, dann macht es wieder fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> .........Ich weiß hier werden mir jetzt einige vorwerfen dass ich nur am jammern bin und die anderen wahrscheinlich Recht hatten, aber mal ehrlich. Da freut man sich den ganzen Tag darauf dass man Abends spielen kann und dann kommt sowas dabei raus.
> Ich weiß nicht ob sowas am Alter liegt oder generell ein Problem der Gesellschaft ist, aber ich bin mir sicher dass im RL 90% der Leute nicht so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen würden. Oder zumindest hoffe ich es.
> [/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleø (30. März 2010)

Huhu,

Ich glaub nicht, d. es am Alter liegt *smile*.

... wie schon vorher gesagt, mit Lv. 15 zu tanken oder auch zu heilen ist schon nicht ganz einfach (meine kleine Jägerin hätte dir wahrscheinlich mit vollem Acc-Equip auch die Aggro gemopst, ohne d. meine Katze "knurrt" *g*). 
In der heutigen WoW-Zeit wollen aber die meisten "Süchtlinge" (sorry ... bin selbst fast einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nur noch schnell rein in Inis ... Equip & Marken farmen etc.. Irgendwie vergessen leider sehr viele, d. WoW nur eine lustige Pixelansammlung ... ein Game ist.
Level einfach 5 Lv. bis zur 20 und freu dich über die "Weihe" - damit müsstest du dann die Aggro halten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG ... Alîna @ Blackhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

Kopf hoch und nicht unterkriegen lassen. Gibt immer diese und andere.

Meine Paladina ist Heilerin und es gibt Gruppen, die mich flamen und andere, die einfach nur nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatchel (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Wir gingen die ersten Mobgruppen an und es fiel mir schwer die Aggro zu halten, da 2 Jäger mit Stufe 17 dabei waren und ihre Pets schön vor sich hin knurrten.



Dann sagst du: "Hunter! KNURREN: AUS!"
Und wenn sie das nicht befolgen VERLASS die Gruppe. Du findest innerhalb von 2 Sekunden ne neue die brauchen dafür 3 Jahre.


----------



## Gwyn_ (30. März 2010)

Morgen,

Es wird immer trauriger ... die DDs werden immer mehr verwöhnt. Manche werden es nie lernen.

Und es ist egal ob da ein 12 jähriger oder 40 jähriger davor sitzt ...

Hast du schon richtig gemacht.


mfg gwyn


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

Als PAladin ist auch ein wenig fummelig mit Level 15. Weihe kriegst du ab Level 20 afaik, und dann sollte es etwas angenehmer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich auf solche Leute treffe, dann grinse ich nur in mich hinein und lass sie reden. Sie ziehen aggro? Dann dürfen sie die auch behalten. Gerade im Lowlevel ist es schwer gegen Plattenninjas mit Kreuzfahrer anzutanken. Ich halt den anderen die Mobs vom Leib, bzw. ich hab eigentlich immer alle bis auf den einen, den sich der selbstberufene Kruezfahrer rausgepickt hat, und alle sind glücklich. Geht der Heiler dann relativ zügig oom, weil er den Twink dauernd heilen muss schlag ich ihm im Party-Chat einmal vor, ihn nicht mehr zu heilen, und dann gehts eigentlich ganz gut weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erfahrungsgemäß sind es die Twinks, die in den unteren Levels stunk machen. Die "Go Go Go"-Mentalität aus dem Endcontent übernommen, vergessen aber, das gerade im Lowlevel alles noch nicht sooo rosig aussieht.

Einfach durchhalten und weiter üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab Level 20 wie gesagt sollte es einfacher werden.


----------



## biene maya (30. März 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> 1. ja
> 2. nein, zumindest hab ich nur andere erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die gruppe in die ini geportet wird und der tank haut ab, is nach 2-3 minuten n neuer da.




Aber nicht lange.
Wenn ich in solche Gruppen komm,werden die erst mal zur Sau gemacht bevor ich sie ohne Debuff wieder verlasse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (30. März 2010)

und das sind dann die leute die nach vanilla schreien, weil früher alles besser war ....

Eine Gruppe ist schlecht gelaufen?!? Eine? und du schreibst ins forum? mach erstmal weiter! Sind doch alles nur menschen gibt solche und solche! Und kopf hoch mit Pala lowlvl-inis tanken bringt spaß, ich hab nur oft Mana probleme und werd wegen den Manapausen angemeckert, so what...


----------



## Bigfeet (30. März 2010)

willkommen in der Welt der Tanks, wird Sicher noch öfters vorkommen. Tanks sind jene die sich mit abstand am meisten irgendwelche Sprüche einfangen weil es ja auch nicht einfach ist 4 Gruppenmitgliedern den man sogesehen als "Leiter" vorgesetzt wird in den ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.


----------



## DocZahni (30. März 2010)

Es wird irgendwie immer krasser mit einigen Leuten. Da wird nicht gewartet bis alle startbereit sind und ein Tank rast einfach durch die Ini ohne Rücksicht auf den Rest der Gruppe. Gestern hatte ich auch wieder mal so ein "klasse" Beispiel. Dungeonfinder wählt Seelenschmiede aus - der Tank rast schon los bevor ich als Holypaladin überhaupt irgendeinen Buff gesetzt habe. Auch ein Hinweis, bitte mal ein Sekündchen zu warten, wurde ignoriert. Dann der Brüller beim Endboss. Ich erhalte im Fight gespiegelte Seele, habe alle Hände voll zu tun, meine Gruppe zu heilen und erhalte den Mörderdamage, weil der Jäger einfach weiter Schaden fährt. Nachdem ich dann gestorben bin, erhalte ich von eben diesem Jäger den Spruch: so einen Gimp-Paladin hätte er ja noch nie gesehen. Als ich ihn auf den Schadensstopp hingewiesen habe, meinte er nur: wofür hast du eine Bubble? Na toll - man rechnet ja auch permanent damit, dass die übrigen Gruppenmitglieder jegliche Bosstaktik ignorieren.


----------



## Gaueko (30. März 2010)

Als Tank brauchst du ein dickes Fell... du bist eigentlich immer der Arsch!
Ich vergleich das gern mit Fussball - wenn du als Torwart einen Fehler machst liegt der Ball im Netz. Wenn du als Feldspieler einen Fehler machst gibt's noch 9 andere die ihn ausbügeln können...

Wenn du geflamed wirst - denk immer dran: Deine Wartezeit im Dungeonfinder ist <1 Min... DDs warten gerne auch mal 20. :-D
Einfach leaven!


----------



## Tomratz (30. März 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Ein Pala mit Level 15 hat nur seinen 6-Sekunden-CD. Der ist leider zum Tanken nicht geeignet.
> Ich glaub mit 16 oder 18 gibt es Zorn der Gerechtigkeit. Damit gehts schon etwas besser, ist aber immernoch ein Krampf.
> 
> Mit Level 20 gibts dann die tolle Weihe. Ab da kann man das tanken mit Pala versuchen.
> ...




Bleib lieber beim Pala und level noch ein bisschen, so wie es einige hier schon geschrieben haben.
Ich hab bis letzte Woche an meinem Kriegertank rumgebastelt (war dann Level 34) und da war 
das Aggrohalten noch mühseliger, insbesondere wenn du so Imbaroxxortwinks dabei hast, die
das entsprechende Accountgebundene Equip haben (hab ich auch, aber wenn jeder das anhat
hast du da auch keinen Vorteil mehr gegenüber den anderen).

Ich bin mit meinem Pala jetzt kurz vor der 40 und werde evtl. heut Abend das erste mal in die
Zufallsinisuche gehen. Da werd ich dann mit Weihe und dem +Aggrobuff mal schauen, ob ich
die Aggro besser halten kann als das mit dem Krieger der Fall war.

Ansonsten sieh die Zufallsini einfach als eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit EP und Loot zu bekommen
und kümmer dich nicht drum, wenn die Hunter durch ihre Pets die Aggro ziehen.

Denk immer dran, ein DD, der sich die Aggro holt, kann sie behalten.

In dem Sinne, hau rein


----------



## EdenGazier (30. März 2010)

ja, muss meine Vorredner rechtgeben. Am Anfang ist es etwas schwieriger mit einen Pala zu tanken. 

Aber ich kann dir nur ein Wort an Herzen legen. Dick^^

Schaff dir ne dicke Haut an. Und lass die leute labern. Wenn ihre Pets knurren, dann haben sie auch schuld wenn sie tanken. Von daher entspann dich. Leg dich zurück und lass einfach weiter machen. Das Fell was du dir über die Zeit zulegst, wird immer dicker und es wird dich immer weniger stören^^

Du machst das schon ^^


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. März 2010)

Drauflos schrieb:


> erstens ... mit lvl 15 bist du kein tank
> zweitens ... wenn dd´s nicht warten können und die pets auch noch knurren ... pech für die hunter
> drittens ... spiel deinen pala mal als dd auf 80, besorge dir ausrüstung und skillen dann auf tank
> 
> ...



Wow das ist mit Abstand der qualifizierteste Beitrag dieses noch so kurzen Morgens. Hast Du vielleicht schon mal dran gedacht, daß auch in den unteren Instanzen Tanks gebraucht werden? Warum sollte man jetzt 65 Level auf DD gehen und erst im Anschluß, wenn man full epic ist, einen Tank imitieren?

Es soll Leute geben, die nicht unbedingt morgen auf 80 sein müssen. Der TE möchte offensichtlich WOW als Tank ganz neu erleben und es soll sogar Leute geben, bei denen das Leveln, das Ziel des Spiels ist und nicht das raiden! Mal so ganz nebenbei nimmt er auf diesem Weg wesentlich mehr Erfahrung bezüglich des Tankens mit, als so mancher Gammel Twink, der mit 80 und dem entsprechenden Gear anfängt zu tanken und nun glaubt, er sei Gott, weil er eine für die Ini unerläßliche Rolle ausfüllt. 

Also lieber TE, lass dich nicht entmutigen, es gibt immer Vollpfosten, die einem das Spiel madig machen wollen, dafür wirst du in einer zukünftigen Ini mit einer ganz tollen Gruppe belohnt. Das wichtigste ist, weiter machen, Kritik wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist, aufzunehmen und den ganzen anderen Müll rauszufiltern. Du hast Dir die Rolle ausgewählt die in WOW mit Abstand am meisten geflamed wird, aber du hast ja 65 Level Zeit Dir ein ausreichend dickes Fell zuzulegen. Wer weiß, vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja bald in einer Hero, es sei dir versichert, mein Bäumchen wird dich nicht flamen.....


----------



## feyja (30. März 2010)

das Problem ist , dass man mit lvl 15 noch kein Aggrosiegel hat, und keine Weihe, dann ist das eh frusttrierend, Aggrosiegel bekommste mit 16 oder 18, Weihe mit 20, wenn ich mich recht entsinnen kann.


----------



## Littletall (30. März 2010)

Auch ich habe schon alle Rollen in WoW übernommen, mit dem Tanken aber erst vor Kurzem angefangen und zwar mit dem Krieger (jetzt auf Level 50) und mit dem Druiden (jetzt auf Level 45). Dabei sind mir folgende Sachen aufgefallen, die das Tanken erleichtern.

Um ein wenig Antank-Zeit bitten. Gerade bei Dudu und Krieger ist nicht immer Blutrausch/Wutanfall bereit und dann braucht man ein paar Sekunden, um Wut zu erzeugen. Leider hören da die wenigstens drauf.

Weglaufende Mobs, die find ich ganz grässlich...jedenfalls seh ich es Aufgabe der Fernkampf-DDs an, denen den Garaus zu machen, da sie einfach viel mehr Schaden als der Tank machen und m.E. auch besser geeignet sind, um hinter ihm herzulaufen (haben ja nicht noch weitere 4 Mobs, die sie an sich binden müssen). Also auch die DDs mal bitten, die weglaufenden Mobs zu erledigen.

Jäger sollten ihr Knurren aushaben. Auch ich habe einen Jäger und das Knurren ist immer aus und wird von mir nur (manuell) aktiviert, wenn der Heiler die Aggro hat und der Tank sich gerade nicht drum kümmert/kümmern kann.
Tipp für den Heiler, wenn er Aggro hat, er sollte zum Tank laufen. Gerade bei Pala/DK ist es sehr praktisch, sich in die Weihe oder Tod und Verfall zu stellen.

Versuchen, der Gruppe klarzumachen, auf gesetzte Zeichen zu achten. Ein großer weißer Totenschädel ist für mich z.B. ein klares First-Target-Zeichen.

Hm, das mal für DDs und Heiler, die hier evtl. mitlesen und keine Ahnung haben, wie schwer Tanken sein kann. Man kann einiges machen, um den Tank dabei zu unterstützen. Die Tanks werden in letzter Zeit sowieso schon zu sehr vergrault und lassen nur Tanks übrig, die einen unterhalb von 10 Minuten durch eine Instanz rasen lassen.

Ich hab mit meinen beiden Tanks übrigens positive und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das schlimmste war ein Heiler, der gepullt hat...


----------



## outlawdadon (30. März 2010)

Laß dich nicht stressen. Du bist ein Tank! Da findet man immer eine neue Gruppe, laß die doch meckern wenn's ihnen nicht passt und gehe.

Ich mache die selben Erfahrungen als Tank und gehe wenn's mir zu blöd wird, denn als Tank habe ich kein Problem ne Gruppe zu finden und meistens ist die nächste Gruppe dankbar. Also bei 10 Runs habe ich meistens 2 - 3 mal Pech, aber mich bockt das nicht. Ist doch nur ihr Problem wenn Sie in ner Ini stehen und wieder 20 Minuten warten müssen bis ein neuer Tank hinzukommt.

Die bestraffen nur ihre eigene Dummheit. Ich habe generell kein Problem mit Kritik beim Tanken, aber die wenigsten machen sich die Arbeit einem Tipps zu geben und meckern gleich los.

Es soll Spaß machen und wer das nicht versteht ist selber dran schuld.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Spielen.

MfG


----------



## Nusku (30. März 2010)

Du wirst Dich heute daran gewöhnen müssen das das bis Lvl 80 Hero so abgeht. Aber auch da wird es immer welche geben die als DD Tank zu spielen versuchen und meistens daran sterben.

Und nebenbei, tanken kann man nicht lernen. Dazu ist man geboren oder nicht.


----------



## Elnor (30. März 2010)

Noch nie solche Grp miterlebt das man sagen muss ich muss die Grp verlassen weils zu schlimm ist! Es hält sich in Rahmen bei mir!


----------



## Furywarry (30. März 2010)

Willkommen in der Welt der Tanks.

Wenn man kein dickes Fell hat und jedes "Tank=Noob" persönlich nimmt, sollte man es gleich lassen.

Ich spreche da aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung. Ich hatte nach 2 Wochen Random tanken, ähm anflamen
lassen, einfach keine Lust mehr.

Ich bin ein guter Tank. Tanke in der Gilde jede Innie einschließlich ICC. Aber Random - nie wieder.

Der Witz ist, es sind ja eigentlich die DDs, die mit Aggro nicht umgehen können, die die Probleme verursachen.
Vor allem Jäger - sorry, ist aber so.

Spielspaß ist was anderes, daher bin ich zu 80% der Spielzeit DD.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. März 2010)

hm, das erste mal tanken und es klappt nicht sofort?
Das einzige traurige Beispiel bist du hier.
Wie man wegen einer solchen Nichtigkeit einen Heulthread öffnen und sich eine solche Blöße geben kann ist mir unbegreiflich.
Lerne damit zu leben, dass man dir die Aggro klaut, deshalb heisst es ja auch, Aggro halten ^^
Das kannst du mit Level 15 nicht wirklich die Aggro halten, wenn die DD 2 Lelvel über dir sind. Da ist es auch egal, ob Knurren o.ä. eingeschaltet ist.
Entweder nimmst es hin wie es ist oder switcht wieder auf deinen DD und machst weiter tumb Schaden auf alles.


----------



## Erlasto (30. März 2010)

Mach dir nix draus! Paladine können erst richtig ab Level 20 tanken denn dann bekommst du Weihe usw...
Jedoch finde ich es schade dass es Leute gibt die gleich so dreist anfangen einem zu Beleidigen!!!


----------



## froschlog (30. März 2010)

Hör einfach nicht hin und spiel genau so weiter wie sonst auch
"Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten"
so ungefähr nach dem Motto.


----------



## Millwall (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier werden mir jetzt einige vorwerfen dass ich nur am jammern bin und die anderen wahrscheinlich Recht hatten


Nein, wer andere wegen einem SPIEL blöde anmacht (und das auch noch anonym) ist NIE im Recht, sondern ein Trottel.


Kenn ich aber, hab mir auch schon öfter was anhören dürfen (allerdings nie so derb). Ich ignorier das dann aber immer und spiel einfach weiter. Wenns ihnen nicht passt was ich mache, sei es als Heiler oder Tank, können sie sehr gerne gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja nochwas: als Pala kann man eh erst vernünftig Gruppen tanken, wenn man eine Weihe nutzen kann (zumindest machts das auf einen Schlag enorm einfacher).


----------



## bloodstar (30. März 2010)

seit ich aufm RP server bin ist sowas doch stark zurück gegangen.


----------



## Cazor (30. März 2010)

auf Level 15 hast du noch gar keine Skills, um vernünftig zu tanken.
Dann nimm lieber ne Zweihandwaffe, gib die 5 Punkte in DMG und los.
Ab 35 würde ich dann umskillen.


----------



## Gonzo73 (30. März 2010)

Bestimmt wissen doch alle das Jäger AGGROSCHLEUDERN sind, und wenn die Jungs meinen keine Rücksicht zu nehmen auf die Tanks die den Kopf hinhalten und sich die Rüssi verbeulen lassen. Dann sollen sie doch ihre Aggro haben wenn sie draufgehn...selber schuld. 

Ich muss auch mit meinem Magier immer aufpassen das ich nicht die Aggro bekomme. Also kann das der Jäger auch...

Klar, wollen alle schnell die INI hinter sich bringen. Aber der TANK bestimmt das Tempo, und vor allem wenn er ein Frischling im Tanken ist^^


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

hmm...

ich hab etwa 4 jahre wow gespielt... und ich muss sagen so sachen die hier teilweise geschrieben(erfunden) werden, sind mir noch nie passiert... ich hab quasi nur korrekte leute getroffen, vielleicht 2-3 mal nen ninja.. aber das wars schon... 

also entweder gibts hier in buffed echt n paar dichter denen langweilig ist, oder ich hatte einfach nur glück...


----------



## biene maya (30. März 2010)

Schuld sind sowieso immer die DD´s
1)Keine Zeit zum Antanken lassen
2)AOE bevor der Tank pullt
3)Kein Focus DMG
4)Jeder DD bearbeitet ein anderes Ziel

so schaut´s aus ,nicht immer aber immer öfter


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Schuld sind sowieso immer die DD´s
> 1)Keine Zeit zum Antanken lassen
> 2)AOE bevor der Tank pullt
> 3)Kein Focus DMG
> ...



is ja auch normal... denn spieltechnisch sinds die einzigen die wirklich fehler machen können....

ein tank der tankt, macht alles richtig... vielleicht macht er es nicht perfekt... aber er machts... und allein diese tatsache macht das er es richtig macht...
ein heiler kann nur heilen... also macht der auch schonmal nix falsch...

aber ein dd der sich nich an seinen tank anpasst... der macht es falsch... denn jeder dd MUSS sich dem tank anpassen... wer damit ein problem hat, wird zukünftig in hohen contents nich weit kommen, bzw hat das falsche game(wegen spielmechanik)... aber genau da liegt das problem. die meisten dds haben einfach probleme damit sich unterzuordnen... wobeis komischerweise beim heiler selbstverständlich ist... keine ahnung wieso sich alle(viele) dds sich einfach weigern sich dem tank unterzuordnen.... is wohl n phänomen oder so... oder der kindergarten der die spielmechanik nich checkt...


----------



## Arasouane (30. März 2010)

Also, eins hab ich gelernt in WoW. Du darfst nie davon ausgehen, dass die anderen emotional intelligent sind. NIE.

Im wirklichen Leben wird es oft gut geheissen, wenn man sich selbstbewusst hinstellt und sagt:"Ich kann das noch nicht. Ist das erste mal."

In WoW. Ein nogo..asser du spielst mit mir^^

Also, nie sagen du tankst das erste mal. Am besten du behauptest dein main is nen T10 warri-tank. Dann sind nämlich die anderen am dauergrübeln, an was es liegt und zumoindest der heiler kommt auch in die Schusslinie.

Aber mit einem Eingeständnis biste nur Beute für diese emotionalen Nullnummern.

Also: gute tanks grüßen am anfang und am ende und zwischendrinn halten sie schnauze^^

lg


----------



## Millwall (30. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> hmm...
> 
> ich hab etwa 4 jahre wow gespielt... und ich muss sagen so sachen die hier teilweise geschrieben(erfunden) werden, sind mir noch nie passiert... ich hab quasi nur korrekte leute getroffen, vielleicht 2-3 mal nen ninja.. aber das wars schon...
> 
> also entweder gibts hier in buffed echt n paar dichter denen langweilig ist, oder ich hatte einfach nur glück...



Ich spiele auch seit ca 4 Jahren (mit Pausen), und muss sagen, es ist auch erst seit kurzem so extrem (wobei ich im Großen und Ganzen auch verschont geblieben bin vor Beleidigungen etc). Vor 3 Jahren zB waren die Leute insgesamt noch freundlicher. Woran dieser Verfall liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> seit ich aufm RP server bin ist sowas doch stark zurück gegangen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin auch auf einem RP-Server und würde nie auf einen "normalen" gehen. Wenn man hier so hört was da (mutmaßlich und in gutem Glauben zu den Postern) so abgeht, kann man wirklich nur erleichtert sein dass der Großteil der Spieler auf (zumindest meinem) RP-Server doch ganz vernünftig ist. Das dumme Geflame im BG lass ich mal außen vor, das gibts auch bei uns. Aber in Instanzen, auch über den Dungeonfinder, gings bisher meist recht zivilisiert zu und ich hoffe, das das auch so bleibt. Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen dass viele bei uns auch etwas reifer und vom Altersschnitt ab 20 aufwärts sind, keine Ahnung.

@ TE: Also solltest Du vielleicht einfach mal über einen Serverwechsel nachdenken, wenn Du mit den scheinbar recht häufigen Spacken auf normalen Servern nicht klar kommst.


----------



## Latharíl (30. März 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Lass dir doch von solchen Leuten nich den Spaß verderben! 1. is tanken auf dem Level, wie einige schon gesagt haben, eh noch nicht wirklich sinnvoll möglich und 2. bist du als Tank sowieso der absolute Ini-König
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen xD

lass dich nich entmutigen, idioten findest du immer- auch auf lvl 80.
was bekomm ich manchmal nen herzkasper, wenn der hexer schon vor mir auf den mob brutzelt und dann schreit "waaah aggro"


----------



## ibbi (30. März 2010)

die dds sterben lassen is auch schon als pala kannste das dann mit bubble und melee bubble auf healer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne scherz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergiss solche helden

du hast innerhalb von sekunden ne grp 
die suchen 15-30mins ... bzw soviel geduld haben die eh nich


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> @ TE: Also solltest Du vielleicht einfach mal über einen Serverwechsel nachdenken, wenn Du mit den scheinbar recht häufigen Spacken auf normalen Servern nicht klar kommst.



Das bringt ihm ja leider nichts, da man über das LFG-Tool ja serverübergreifend Spieler aus dem ganzen Realmpool zugeordnet bekommt.


----------



## Eyatrian (30. März 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> In solchen Situationen musst du einfach zurückgeben...
> z.B.
> Hunter: ''Ist schon peinlich, dass ein Hunter Pet tankt''
> Du: ''Ist schon peinlich dass du mir nicht zuhörst! Ich tanke heute zum ersten mal!''
> ...



Sowas endet aber garantiert im Flamewar !


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (30. März 2010)

ich komm mal von der anderen seite -> heal. is zwar schon länger her aber immer die gleiche leier:

ob tank od. heal der am anfang der ini gesteht "ich mach das noch nicht lange" ist der looser. Die dd´s nutzen das sofort aus *mal sehen was er kann* - und der tank läuft dem vorbeifliegenden feuerball nach..... od. halt dem pet vom jäger.

Zu BC und Anfangs-WotLk warens die Magier, heute sinds die Jäger die die bösen sind (Hexer und Schurken könnens auch - od. stopp mal einen enhancer od. ele wenn die "in fahrt" kommen). 

Als Heiler, heile ich grundsätzlich nur den Tank (oft mit allen Mitteln), auch wenn ich weiß, dass er z.B. knapp nicht crit-immun ist - mein heiler-ego lässt nichts anderes gelten...

Wenn ich merke, einer der *Imba-dämätch-epeen-vergleicher", "quält" meinen Tank, naja, wenn die reppkosten zu hoch werden, geht der dd freiwillig und zieht den nächsten auf der kippe mit...

Lass dich von den Leuten nicht vergraulen. Rücksicht in WoW ist absolutes nogo - so zumind. mein Eindruck. Die Spieler, leider auch die, die schon lange dabei sind, werden in Ihrem Verhalten nicht besser sondern immer mieser. 

Mit dem Wissen, lässt es sich unbeschwerter spielen - kann ja gehen wenns ihm nicht passt. Als DD im lowlvl sind mir derzeit 60min Wartezeit egal - gibt halt inzwischen ein paar levl und kohle. Sonst ist die Wartezeit derzeit bei ca. 16min - 00, Bier holen etc. geht sich da immer aus.....

Spiel deinen Tank ... ohne Tank ist die Gruppe NICHTS. Wie schon auf der ersten Seite einer bemerkt hat, wenns nach der 20 Ini nicht einigermaßen läuft - dann wirds notwendig, das ganze grundlegend zu überdenken (hab ich mit meinem mage auch machen müssen = gelöscht^^). 

Soweit noch viel Spass beim zocken....

Grüssung
Dom.


----------



## Latharíl (30. März 2010)

*nähkästchen rauskramt*

wo wars denn?...ah da:

erinnerung an grube:

damals tankte ich noch mit meinem dk, ein gildi heilte mit dem pala und als dds fungierten ein hunter, ein hexer und ein retri.
der retri war afk-folgen beim holypala, der hexer nutzte nur blutsauger und der hunter kam erst mal mit "so lieber tank, du hast dich an mich anzupassen, denn ich bin der könig des dmgs."
nachdem ich ihn erst einmal gepflegt hab sterben lassen beim multi shot gepulle und der holy meinte "ja es si schon schwer den tank tanken zu lassen"
konterte besagter hunter mit "als dd pass ich mich niemanden an. wir dds sind die einzigen, die die gruppe vorran bringen, also muss sich der tank an mich anpassen"
- an dieser stelle noch mal ein herzliches danke schön, denn selten hab ich so gelacht- 
ich bin dann mit einem "viel spaß beim eneun tank suchen und finden" aus der gruppe gegangen.

erinnerung an gundrak:

gildi mit dem hexer, freund mit dem shadow, ich mit dem pala und zwei randoms - <3 randoms-
der gildi stand immer vor mir am mob, hat sich dann natürlich auch lautstark beschwert und es war ihm egal, dass ich irgendwann ausgetickt bin.
mein freund hat sich dann irgendwann auch mit ihm geprügelt und beide haben mal eben den kompletten elementar-raum gepullt, während die andren mit mir noch bei den schlangen standen. 
ich kann mich nicht erinnern meinen freund jemals so angeschissen zu haben und im ts mal so rumgebrüllt zu haben.

der gildi spielt im end content auch nur dd und kann sich da dem tank auch unter ordnen. warums in ner hero nicht klappt, weiß ich nicht.
aber von solchen idioten lass ich mir meinen tankadin nich verderben =)
entweder sie sterben, weils mir irgendwann zu blöd is, denen hinterher zurennen oder ich spendier ihnen schurkenhandel/irreführung.



so long-> lass dich nicht unterkriegen, solche deppen lernens auch irgendwann *ja ich bezeichne meinen freund hiermit auch als depp, weil er auf aggromanagement scheißt*


----------



## Pilani (30. März 2010)

ich hatte ebenfalls seit BC nen hunter als main und mir nun einen warri-tank hochgeziegelt,
weil mir das ewig recount-anbeten auf den sack ging.
und gerade als ex-hunter weiß ich: in der ini knurren aus! (hunterlehrbuch kapitel 1)

ich gestehe, dass es im lowbereich generell nicht einfach ist einen höherlvl hunter wegzutanken (freu dich auf lvl80-imba-warlocks^^)
ABER! wenn der hunter knurren drin hat, tank ich solange nicht weiter, bis es aus ist. ganz einfach.
du tust der ganzen gruppe nix gutes wenn du es ihm/ihnen nicht sagst, weil sie nur einen wipe riskieren.

das wär, als übertriebenes beispiel etwa so, als würde ich tanken und du gehst als retri mit und hast die ganze zeit "zorn" an.
na dann viel spaß, da tank ich mich zum idioten, obwohl ein kleiner klick das problem beseitigen würde.

zum tank-sein gehört bissl mehr dazu, als "nur" die aggro zu halten. du musst deine gruppe einschätzen können: schafft der heal noch ein
mob-pack mehr, oder kommt genug dmg rüber um dieses oder jenes zu machen?
sind alle ordentlich durchgebufft? laufen meine debuffs am target? wie pull ich welchen mob wohin, oder pull ich das pack ins death & decay
rein, weil der dk es wieder mitten im pull irgendwohin geballert hat? hat der hunter knurren aus(!)? lauft der warlock mit captain blauewolke rum?

soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du dir permanent nur über sowas den kopf zerbrichst. aber wenn die anderen nicht mitdenken, musst du es eben machen.
aber das hat mit erfahrung zu tun und die sammelst du eben nur wenn du ins kalte wasser springst und einfach tankst.
und wenn dich einer blöd anmacht steckst ihm halt deinen heiligen hammer in ar*** xD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (30. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> [...] aggromanagement [...]



Das ist ein Wort, welches vielen DDs vollkommen fremd ist. Frag lieber mal, was DPS und Gearscore heisst, das sind die wichtigen Werte! Ich spiele ja liebend gerne Heiler und wenn dann einer dieser tollen DDs mit seinem Recountpost ankommt, wie toll er doch Schaden macht, schicke ich häufig nen Recountpost hinterher, wieviel Schaden er abgekriegt hat.
 Grüße wolke


----------



## wowz124 (30. März 2010)

Sers,




wenn die etwas dumm kommen und beleidigen beleidige ich einfach zurück, und da ich tank bin würden die mich niemals kicken! Sind meistens diese Pro´s die sich für was besseres halten.


----------



## Warlockguy (30. März 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> das gleiche hab ich auch mit meinem tank-pala durchgemacht einfach sich nicht davon fertig machen lassen... und schön weiter protten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 du hast den geilsten avatar sykee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

Millwall schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch seit ca 4 Jahren (mit Pausen), und muss sagen, es ist auch erst seit kurzem so extrem (wobei ich im Großen und Ganzen auch verschont geblieben bin vor Beleidigungen etc). Vor 3 Jahren zB waren die Leute insgesamt noch freundlicher. Woran dieser Verfall liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema.



Hm... ich glaub einfach, dass die alteingesessenen mitlerweile älter geworden sind und der spielspass selbst zurückgegangen ist, weils einfach immer das gleiche ist...
gleichzeitig gibts jetz die "neuen" die mit wotlk angefangen haben und denken sie wissen viel über das spiel...

anmerk: wo ich früher noch n lowie war, also vom equip her und auf lvl 70... da waren vielraider und highen-raider für mich quasi "vorbilder"... von denen ich mir infos und dergleichen geholt habe und deren ratschläge ich haben wollte... lol und heute sagst du als highend-spieler mal nem lowie was und grad dass der dir keinen instant-igno gibt...

fazit: die community hat probleme sich unterzuordnen... jeder gimp meint er kann und weis was... und genau darin liegt das problem...

ich weiss noch genau als ich früher mal falsch gesockelt war und mir das jemand gesagt hat, dann nahm ich das nicht als negativ sondern als gute kritik auf und hab meinen char dem entsprechend angepasst... lol wehe heute sagt man sowas xD...

ich hoff du/ihr versteht was ich damit meine...

edit: ums grob zu fassen... wow ist zu einem spiel aus schlaumeiern geworden... zum glück zock ich seit 3 wochen nimma^^


edit2: aber was ich am allerwitzigsten/erbärmlichsten finde: will man jemandem was sagen, kommt der einem gleich mit "jo aber du hast auch nicht alle bosse in icc clear" oder mit irgendwelchen erfolgen und so einem schwachsinn... kein wunder dass keiner forwärts im content kommt wenn man solche dinge als referenz haben will... und wenn man nur dann als einigermassen "gut" eingestuft wird, wenn man lichking im 25er down hat, und man quasi nur dann den respekt von lowies bekommt... lol dann kann in wow echt was nicht stimmen^^

ich kann mit jedenfalls noch daran erinnern als ssc/fds/bt noch als "gut" eingestuft war... fernab von all dem erfolgs- und hardmode-wahns...


----------



## Gendrosh (30. März 2010)

Kann verstehen, dass dich das nervt.

Leider gibt es immer viele solcher idioten, die leider glauben, mit ihrem twink in einer Hc ini gelandet zu seien, und nicht checken, dass grade in den unteren level Bereichen, wo noch kein char über sein volles Potential verfügt, wichtig ist, als Gruppe ordentlich zusammen zu spielen.

Andererseits kann ich auch verstehen, dass die anderen evtl. auch von der Arbeit kamen, sich genauso wie du auf das Game gefreut haben, und jetzt da sitzen, und sich über dich (den unfähigen) Mitspieler, aufregen. Wer aber sein Pet in der ini Knurren lässt, der sollte sich lieber ganz bedeckt halten, gegenüber dem Spielstil anderer Leute.


----------



## Regash (30. März 2010)

Tja, und genau solche Dinge sind der Grund dafür, das mein Krieger nur noch selten tankt.

Jeden Tank dumm von der Seite anmachen aber dann 'rumheulen, weil keine Tanks da sind. Applaus, Jungs!

Klar, jeder macht Fehler und "Knurren" nicht abzuschalten ist mir sogar in Naxx oder Ulduar schon passiert. Aber spätestens, wenn mein Pet in Omen nach oben stürmt (Ja, ich gucke da hin, weil ich nämlich keine Aggro haben will!), sollte mir auffallen, das da etwas nicht stimmt.

Viele glauben, DD spielen sei schön einfach: Schaden machen, Loot einsacken, 'rumjammern wenn man Aggro hat.
Ganz so einfach ist es aber dann doch nicht. Viele DDs haben CC-Skills, Jäger kiten, Pets sind Not-Tanks wenn der Heiler in Bedrängnis ist, entfluchen, entgiften... Die Aufgaben sind vielfältig. Aber Sätze im Chat wie "Wenn ich entfluche geht ja meine DPS 'runter!" oder "Ich kann nicht mitheilen, bin ja DD geskillt." sind echte Klassiker, die man viel zu oft liest.

Und mal ehrlich, Leute... Wofür habt ihr denn Omen installiert, wenn ihr doch nur auf Recount schielt? Recount ist bei mir in der Ini ausgeblendet. Omen ist es, wo meine Augen hinschielen.

Der beste Vorfall: Ich tanke, Jäger zieht Aggro, steht weit vom Heiler weg, also mache ich nix. Jäger stirbt. Großes Geplärre, "Noobtank, kannst Du nicht spotten? Repkosten, bla...". Antwort von mir: Wofür war noch mal "Totstellen?" Schweigen, nächste Mobgruppe, Ini in Ruhe zu Ende gespielt
Und oft trifft man auf Leute, die gnadenlos sind aber es richtig machen. DD pullt? Tank spielt weiter, ignoriert den DD und seinen "Freund" und der Heiler heilt den Tank, sonst niemand. DD jammert, weil er gestorben ist? "Pull nicht, dann stirbst Du nicht." sagt der Tank. Herrlich! Einer meiner schönsten Ini-Runs bisher. Tank und Heiler waren aus einer Gilde, die haben sich blind verstanden und wussten, wie man Schlaumeier wieder zur Vernunft bringt.


----------



## Charge! (30. März 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> rofl.. wie kann man nur auf sowas kommen xD Hammer!!



War bis gerade noch online - WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Thx for compliments!


----------



## Elathar (30. März 2010)

habe ich als pala tank auch öfters... aber zurzeit erwisch ich nur nette gruppen...

mach einfach folgendes wenn du in einer grp beleidigt wirst und kein bock mehr hast


gruppe verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn wir tanks haben das glück max 5-10sec auf eine neue gruppe zu warten.. während die dd´s 15-30min warten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du bg tool cd hast dann mach die zwischenzeitlich was zu essen oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (30. März 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> habe ich als pala tank auch öfters... aber zurzeit erwisch ich nur nette gruppen...
> 
> mach einfach folgendes wenn du in einer grp beleidigt wirst und kein bock mehr hast
> 
> ...




hehe oder rauch einen joi... ich meine zigarette... rauch eine zigarette^^


----------



## Tamîkus (30. März 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> 1. ja
> 2. nein, zumindest hab ich nur andere erfahrungen gemacht, wenn die gruppe in die ini geportet wird und der tank haut ab, is nach 2-3 minuten n neuer da.
> 
> zum TE:
> ...



ja in den 80ergen hc vl aber in dem low level bereich gibts net viele tanks btzw sehe ich immer wieder dd palas die sich als tank anmelden und begründen es es geht scho und sterben nachd er ersten mob grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmond (30. März 2010)

ich spiele selbst einen hunter und ich muss zugeben, in der lvl-phase wenn das pet eh immer knurren an hat, hab ich das auch mal vergessen, es aber schnell selbst gemerkt oder der tank hat mal was gesagt.
jede ini ist ein miteinander und kein gegeneinander. wenn ich in einer ini einen tank habe der frisch 80 ist oder eben das erste mal ne hero tankt oder ähnliches und er es ansagt, dann schraub ich meinen dmg eben runter, stirbt ja keiner dran, nur der boss eben langsamer.

im endeffekt brauch man alle parts für eine ini. schade das es solche erlebnisse gibt, aber so ist das nun mal. wow darf jeder spielen, daher findet man auch personen mit allen facetten in den gruppen.

also kopf hoch und tank weiter. haben eh zu wenig tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gixxo (30. März 2010)

mit level 15 als pala tanken ist auch sehr schwer, da fehlt einem ja noch alles. Mit level 16 ist dann schon viel einfacher.
hab auch einen pala tank angefangen und wenn einer dauerhaft pullt dann lass ich ihn sterben und wenn ich dann geflamed werde leave ich einfach. 
als tank findet man ja immer direkt ne gruppe


----------



## uguluk (30. März 2010)

Ich ziehe mir auch gerade nen Palatank hoch. Ich hab mir angewöhnt am Anfang der Ini erstmal alles abzuklären. Das heisst: 1. Ich pulle. 2. Wenn ich Mana brauche, trinke ich und alle halten die Füsse still. Sollte ein Jäger dabei sein 3. Knurren aus. 4. Wer Aggro unbedingt haben will darf sie gerne behalten.

Mein Main ist auch Jäger, und bei dem ist knurren generell aus, ausser der Heiler hat ein Problem. Teilweise wissen manche Jäger nicht über welche Möglichkeiten sie verfügen, man denke nur an Irreführung. Ich hab mit dem Main jetzt schon öfter das Lob bekommen, das ich einer der wenigen Jäger bin, der Irreführung überhaupt nutzt.

Von daher, TE, lass Dich nicht ärgern, zieh Dein Ding durch, lerne dazu und werde ein guter Tank. Dann hört das Gemecker schnell auf.


----------



## Technocrat (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier werden mir jetzt einige vorwerfen dass ich nur am jammern bin und die anderen wahrscheinlich Recht hatten, aber mal ehrlich. Da freut man sich den ganzen Tag darauf dass man Abends spielen kann und dann kommt sowas dabei raus.



Könnte mir nicht passieren. Ich habe nämlich eine nette Gilde, und das seit Jahren. Und da wir auch richtig groß sind, gibts immer jemanden mit dem man lvln kann. Aber selbst wenn die Gilde die Gruppe nicht voll kriegt: sind 2-4 Gildenspieler drin, halten die Sprücheklopfer wohl die Gosche - jedenfalls ist mir sowas wie Dir noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (30. März 2010)

@ Latharil von Seite 4

ich hoffe Dein Zitat ist "Praxisfremd" - wenn nein, wieder ein Grund für unseren Tank, jetzt erst recht weiterzumachen....


----------



## c0bRa (30. März 2010)

Ganz einfach... Heiler anwhispern, dass er mal die Heilung auf die DDs einstellen soll... 

*"Lernen durch Leiden"* ist da die Devise... Solange bis er merkt, was Aggro ist, was Knurren beim Pet macht und all solche Scherze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lieblingssatz eines Tanks aus unsrer Gilde: *"Aggro ist nicht episch aber seelengebunden." *Nach dem Leitsatz tankt er auch.


----------



## Sobe1 (30. März 2010)

Morgen!

Mit randoms ist das immer so eine Sache. Selber hab ich nen vergelter tank nun auf 46, den ich selten mal zocke(wenn ich bock hab auf tanken^^).

Ich hab nur einen 80er und zwar einen Heilpriester auf Diszi. 
So nun aus meiner Sicht das ganze in folgenden Punkten:
1.Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist der tank immer gut/nett oder will fix durch die Instanz, behält aber den guten Ton.
2. Ich bin der Heiler und denke auch ein guter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So schnell kickt mich keiner, bzw flamet mich.
3. Besonders wenn jemand sagt, er ist frisch 80 oder versucht mit 80 seine ersten Tankversuche mit Questitems das Tanken zu lernen, bin ich der letzte der abhauen würde. Sowas macht das Spiel wieder interessant. Wie die DDs reagieren kann man nie sagen. Aber ich als Heiler unterstütze das voll und ganz, selbst wenn man mal in Vio hc verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn oft schaffen die dds es nicht sich anzupassen.
4. Informier den Heiler evtl gesondert, dass du dein bestes gibts, aber es mal knapp werden könnte. Dann kommt er sich nämlich wichtig vor und schaut nicht die ganze Zeit TV nebenbei^^
5. Du bist der TANK, früher war das so, dass der Tank der Gruppenführer war (ob Krone oder nicht, er hat CC eigneteilt und gepulled), heute hingegen kann jeder tank einen Fehlpull auch erst später noch übernehmen, da die Mobs selbst mit dds nicht so schnell fertig werden, wenn der Heiler aufpasst.

Ergänzend muss ich sagen, dass man so ohne das Gruppen Tool auf seinem Server Heiler bzw Tanks oder mal sogar gute fähige DDs für die Freundesliste gefunden hat. Heute ist es immer ein zusammengewürfeltes Chaos wo jeder eigentlich fix durch will und dann ein Tankneuling nur hinderlich ist sobald was schief geht. Auch waren zu BC die HCs deutlich schwerer.

Zusätzlich kommt noch das unverhältnismässige itemlevel zu den Instanzen hinzu. Ich spiel auf Blutkessel und hier war es bis vor Woltk so, dass die meisten auf t4 niveau waren oder schlechter. Aber das Itemlevel ist ein anderes Thema^^

Lern weiter tanken und dann kommts später von selbst.


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (30. März 2010)

hab jetzt fast alle 5 Seiten zu dem Thema gelsesen:

Fazit: Tank weiter!!!!! Wichtig ist DEIN Heiler. 

Wie Du selber bemerken musstest: 

weil sich keiner so recht beschimpfen lassen will, spielen alles DD`s (ich auch seit 3 Monaten statt Heal - DD - aus ähnlichen Gründen - inipull - wipe - wo bleibt der heal? - gibts net für idioten^^). 

Ich hoffe, Du bleibst einer jener Wahnsinnigen die sich weiterhin für uns DD`s schlagen lassen, dessen Repkosten doppelt so hoch sind wie die eins DD.

Meine bessere Hälfte (SIE) spielt auch einen Tank-Pala (bin ihr pers. Heal-Shami): wenn der DD nicht will (kann!) - cy dd. Wir beiden gehen zusammen fast instant rnd-hero^^.


----------



## MayoAmok (30. März 2010)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst, passt wie ich finde auch gut hier rein:



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass 90% der Spieler den Sinn des Spiels aus den Augen verloren haben.
> 
> Man spielt nicht mehr miteinander, sondern gegeneinander. Generation Counterstrike.
> 
> ...


----------



## noizycat (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier werden mir jetzt einige vorwerfen dass ich nur am jammern bin und die anderen wahrscheinlich Recht hatten, aber mal ehrlich. Da freut man sich den ganzen Tag darauf dass man Abends spielen kann und dann kommt sowas dabei raus.
> Ich weiß nicht ob sowas am Alter liegt oder generell ein Problem der Gesellschaft ist, aber ich bin mir sicher dass im RL 90% der Leute nicht so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen würden. Oder zumindest hoffe ich es.
> 
> Wie geht ihr mit solchen Situationen um? Könnt ihr sowas einfach ignorieren und zieht die INstanz durch? Bin ich vielleicht zu anspruchsvoll oder zu empfindlich?
> ...


Willkommen in der World of Egocraft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dir nur sagen, was mir schon oft gesagt wurde: Leg dir als Tank ein sehr dickes Fell zu (gilt nicht nur für Bärchen)! Besonders für Randomgruppen.
Wer empfindlich ist, hat es da manchmal sehr schwer, weil es einigen Spielern sch..egal zu sein scheint, was sie anderen an den Kopf hauen. Und auch, ob sie recht haben. Wer am lautesten motzt, muss ja recht haben. Wer besserer Gear hat sowieso. Gerade neue Spieler, die noch unsicher im Umgang mit ihren Charakteren sind, wissen dann nicht immer, ob die *Kritik* berechtigt sein könnte ... was zu weiterer Verunsicherung führen kann ... 

Aber: es läuft nicht immer so wie in deinem Beispiel! Das muss man auch mal deutlich sagen. Viele Spieler sind immer noch sozial, hilfsbereit und geduldig. Aber solche Negativerlebnisse kommen oft vor und dank der weiteren Anonymität durchs Randomtool/gemischte Server spielen sich Einzelne ziemlich auf ... Traurig ist es, dass sowas schon in den niegrigen Levelbereichen vorkommt. So wird man direkt abgeschreckt ... schade ... 

Meine Tipps:
Nicht verunsichern lassen.
Weiter üben, damit du selbst sicherer wirst.
Motzer verrecken lassen (notfalls mit Heiler absprechen).
Ignore nutzen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gilde suchen bzw. mit Freunden in Inzen gehen, dann kommt sowas nicht vor ...
Manche blenden auch den Kampfchat ein und den normalen aus (bin ich aber nicht so n Fan von) ...

PS: Level 20 - Weihe inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (30. März 2010)

warte bis 20 da kriegste weihe und dann tankst du mit nichts anderem mehr ^^


----------



## thezwelch (30. März 2010)

Ich hätt direkt zurückgemault nach dem motto "schon traurig das du dein Pet nicht unter kontrolle hast".
Davon abgesehen ists noch trauriger wenn man auf dem level schon anfängt zu maulen.
Das ist ein spiel und grad am anfang hat man nunmal nicht alle skills um der imbaroxxorfacerolltank zu sein.
einfach nur albern *kopp schüttel*


----------



## Nachtglanz (30. März 2010)

Naja.. entweder du gehst oder du bleibst da und lässt sie flamen. Ganz einfach. Abgesehen davon das man eigentlich relativ selten so extreme deppen dabei hat. Finde ich.

Und auf lv 1-40 is doch eigentlich irgendwie eh alles latte....

Irgendwann kommt dann halt aber auch der Punkt wo man z.b. die Aggro halten können sollte.. und wenn dies dann nicht der Fall ist, dann sollte man halt doch mal was an der Spielweise ändern.


----------



## Latharíl (30. März 2010)

Domenia schrieb:


> @ Latharil von Seite 4
> 
> ich hoffe Dein Zitat ist "Praxisfremd" - wenn nein, wieder ein Grund für unseren Tank, jetzt erst recht weiterzumachen....



nope
alles erlebt-.-
obwohl ich zugeben muss mit meim pala passiert mir sowas eher seltener...mim dk wars ganz schlimm...

wahrscheinlich weil 90% immer noch denken: dk=faceroll=gimpspieler

oh- eben eingefallen-
hdr nonhero:
farmrun für einen gildi, zwei randoms waren dabei
akteure: 
palatank *ich*, gildi nr1. *bäumchen*, gildi nr2. *retri mit equip need* + zwei random krieger
ziel war es gear für den retri zu sammeln- und zwar tankgear.
wir haben das am anfang gesagt und die krieger meinten beide "jojo gogo passt scho"
- ich liebe "go go"-sager, dakommt NIE was gutes bei rüber-
beim ersten boss droppte das schild
->retri würfelt need
->die krieger würfeln need
->das bäumchen fragt: was solln des jetzt? 
->krieger: mit dem addonn haste dir den egoismus mit dazugekauft, leb damit. ich würfel need, weil ich eigentlich tank bin und nur mal dd machen wollt.
	bäumchen: dann meld dich als tank an, wenn du tankgear haben willst.
	krieger2: der tank brauchts doch net!
	ich: aber der retri un wir haben von vornerein gesagt, dass er auf tankgear need macht und ihr bitte nur gear. wir haben euch dann aber auch vorgeschlagen mit euch die ini abzufarmen, damit jeder das bekommt, was er haben will. 
->ich würfel need - so steigt die chance für den gildi-
->retri bekommts, krieger leaven die gruppe


edit: zitat vom mt ausm raid:
wer sein pet nicht unter kontrolle hat, sollte ne klasse ohne spielen oder einfach blümchen pflücken im becken!
-als ein hunter sein pet den boss hat pullen lassen, als manche noch nicht mal da waren-


----------



## Strife92 (30. März 2010)

spiel auf einem englischen server. glaub mir, da ist die mentalität eine ganz andere.. hab mich auch gewundert warum sogut wie jeder auf einem englischen server hilfsbereit, intilligent und nett ist bzw tut


----------



## junes93 (30. März 2010)

Naja hab bis jetzt auch noch nie Problem mim tank gehabt auch wenn der Tank mal in 5er inis aggro verliert, solange die gruppe dadurch nicht stirbt ist das halb so wild. Finde nur wer als Hunter das Tempo vorgibt sollte lieber tanken.


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

moin

Punkt 1: Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Es gibt zwar oft komische Kommentare im Forum, aber diejenigen, die diese Beiträge wirklich betrifft lesen sie nicht oder verstehen sie nicht.

Punkt 2: Als Tank hast Du immer ein kleines Problem (je niedriger der Lvl, deto höher das Problem), dass son blödes Knurren die Aggro klaut. Ist ja genau genommen ein Spot. Du hast mit Lvl 15 nicht wirklich richtig gute Möglichkeiten das zu kompensieren. Die Jäger nannten DICH Noob? Dann würd ich sagen, die/der Jäger war(en) GIMP ;-) Sonst hätten sie Knurren abgeschaltet.

Zur Not machs wie ich (mir gings ähnlich mit DD vs. andere Klassen): Ich hab mir zwar Erbstücke geschickt, aber bin mit jemand anderem zusammen leveln gewesen.
Immer wieder weitere Gebiete. Quests hier, Quests da. Und ich sag dir noch was nebenher: Die Instanzen wurden so erleichterts. Wir haben sie Teils zu 2 gemacht, ja auch mit den
Twinks OHNE 80er-Support. Wenn man sieht, dass Mobs rot sind, abbrechen, wo anders hin. Bringt nichts. Zeitaufwand zu gross. Aber für Dich: Level weiter, bis Ragefire Deinem
Level entspricht, nimm jemanden mit, der Spass hat und ihr schafft das. 

Aber: ich bin seit langer Zeit 80 und tanke fast nur Heros.........es ist genauso grottig wie das, was Du beschreibst. Die High-DD bekommens nicht gebacken mit ihren Stärken umzugehen.
Getreu der Art: Oh ich hab jetzt nen Ferrari.....ähmm hatte...dann kam die Mauer. Waren wohl zuviel PS.

Grüße

Edit: @ Vorredner: Korrekt. Mach ich inzwischen. Wer Pullt darf Tanken. Hab mich sogar schon hingesetzt und gewartet. Oder ich 
Tank so lang die Mobs weiter, die ich sowiso tanken wollte.

Wenn Du nen ganz fiesen Jäger oder Schurken dabei hast, denen solche DDs ebenfalls gegen den Strich gehen.....*hust*
Ich denke ihr wisst, wieviel Mobs der eine DD plötzlich tanken muss.


----------



## Seikyo (30. März 2010)

Huhu!

Da habe ich in etwa das gleiche durchlebt!  

Statt Bäumchen wollte ich endlich mal nen Krieger DD hochlvln ... und ich krieg selbst mit wie ich selbst immer die Aggro ziehe oder die Mobs zu den Jäger oder Mage weglaufen! Als dann unser Bärchen ein paar mal gestorben ist (unser Priester hat lieber seinen Zauberstabskill gelevelt und erst immer unter 50% geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) durfte ich als ersatztank einspringen und hatte zweimal  heal.... 

War auch mein erstes Tankerlebnis und ich war nur am hin und her rennen und durfte jeden Mob mehrfach spotten etc. Aggro halten in diesem Bereich ist unmöglich besonders weil wirklich keiner mehr antanken lässt! 

Ich kanns nachvollziehen und bin froh DD zu sein ^^


----------



## Noname0815 (30. März 2010)

Allseitsbekanntes Problem. Aber letztlich haben dann solche DDs selber die Pappnase auf. Erst letztens in HDR wieder erlebt. Tank geht off und weil dann die Wartezeit etwas lang wurde haben wir uns abgesprochen, dass ich als Bärchentanke. Mit Katzenskill halt... Aber irgendwie schien das bei denen nicht angekommen zu sein. Jeder nimmt sich ein eigenes Target, der Heiler weiß nicht wo ihm der Kopf steht und es endete in Whipes. Am Ende standen dann die DDs alleine in der Inni. Sowas muss man sich nicht geben.

Tanken in niedrigstufigen Innis wie Flammenschlund oder Todesmine ist auch wieder ein Fall für sich weil kaum einer kapiert, dass man kaum Fähigkeiten zum Aggroaufbau hat. Da wird munter drauf los geholzt. In der Regel ist das auch kein Problem, man kommt so oder so durch. Ärgerlich wirds nur bei dummen Kommentaren.


----------



## Nomisno (30. März 2010)

ohmeingott schrieb:


> und in den low ini ist ein tank fast sinnlos find ich weil die mobs kaum schaden machen und selbst wenn ein stoffi die aggro hat kann das gut weggeheilt werden also lass dich net beirren und mach einfach weiter



Äh...nein? Jemals Heiler gespielt? Wenn ein Stoffie aggro von einer Gruppe hat, oder von einem boss mit adds, ist das nicht lockerflockig einmal faceroll geheilt! Da muss man sich schon isn Zeug legen..

BTT: auf deiner stufe melde dich als Tank, dd und heielr an. in der ini sagst du vorher kurz "moment noch" (die meisten pullen trotzdem, schenk dir diese EP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und richte deine Aktionsleisten fix ein. Ab lvl 30 etwa kann man nicht mehr alles machen, da wirste nurnoch tanken können, aber da du dann längst Zorn der gerechtigkeit und weihe hast...^-^

Und wenn dich jemand blöd anmacht, immer an der Oberhand bleiben (vergiss nicht, du bist der Tank) und zurückflamen. Beispiel mit den huntern: [...]"und du spielst heute auch das erste mal WoW?" Dann sagst du einfach sowas wie "Das sollte ich Menschen fragen, die das Knurren bei den Pets nicht ausmachen..." Wenn sie dann weiterflamen, gib ihnen ne Beleidigung oder nen blöden Spruch mit und verlasse die gruppe (: Dasselbe als heiler. 

&#8364;dit: Hinterher noch, manche Leute denken, im lowlevel läuft alles wie zu WotLK-Zeiten auf 80^^ Bei denen geht es nur um "bash, drauf ogogog, bombem, mehr pullen, n00b, gruppe verlassen,..." Belehre sie über die "Vannila" Zeit von WoW, Classic, damals biste mit lvl 15 im RF noch am trash gewipet, und das nicht nur 10 mal.


----------



## Atak (30. März 2010)

@TE kann dich gut verstehen. Aber was will man erwarten Rl Abschaum der sich in nem Spiel dann gross vorkommt würden solche leute vor mir stehen mit ihren sprüchen glaub mir ich würd mich vergessen udn son paar dreikäsehochs an die wandnageln. Könnt einfach ausflippen bei so unterbelichteten möchtegern kellerkindern.


----------



## Lenelli (30. März 2010)

also mal ehrlich. zeig mir den stufe 15 tank der in den low-inis niemals die aggro verliert^^ erstmal fehlen dir auf der stufe noch entsprechende fähigkeiten (beim pala kommt weihe soweit ich weiß erst mit 20) und außerdem sind die stufenunterschiede oftmals sehr hoch (verhältnismäßig). davon mal ganz abgesehen erfordern es die mobs auf dem level nicht wirklich, dass ein tank dabei is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine "plattenklasse" reich oftmals schon, und wenn ein stoffi oder heiler aggro hat wird dieser mob halt als erstes runtergeprügelt. is habe selbst einen tank von 0 auf bisher 25 gespielt und auch die kleinen inis getankt. bloß hat bei mir bisher niemand gemeckert, weil einem allein der gesunde menschenverstand schon deutlich macht warum die kleinen inis mehr chaotisch als geordnet verlaufen. aber das ist auch nicht schlimm. man probiert die klasse halt auch noch aus und muss demnach auch mit dem aggroverhalten umgehen lernen. ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das einige jäger auf der stufe noch gar nicht wissen, was knurren eigentlich heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja, es soll auch leute geben die mit wow anfangen und nicht mit stufe 80 beginnen! die wissen zum beispiel nicht mal genau was aggro heißt bzw wie sie damit umgehen sollen... rennen vom tank weg anstatt auf ihn zu, wobei das auf stufe 80 auch noch der fall ist^^

also fazit: kein stress und locker nehmen und vorallem nicht wundern wenn du am anfang in den kleinen inis nicht jeden mob bei dir behalten kannst! wer ein problem damit hat kann ja gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit solchen Situationen um? Könnt ihr sowas einfach ignorieren und zieht die INstanz durch? Bin ich vielleicht zu anspruchsvoll oder zu empfindlich?



Man muss versuchen den Menschen auf ihrem Sprachniveau zu begegnen, um sie nicht vor den Kopf zu stossen. Daher wäre ein freundliches und zugleich höfliches: "MoWl du Spast, tank doch selbst wenn du es besser kannst. Und mach deinen Petspott aus du Gimp", hier die adequate Erwiderung gewesen. 

LG


----------



## cortez338 (30. März 2010)

Auf Lvl 15 kann man als Pala nicht tanken da man keinen Aoe Skill hat.Erst ab Lvl 20 mit Weihe geht das dann.


----------



## RedShirt (30. März 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ab lvl 30 etwa kann man nicht mehr alles machen, da wirste nurnoch tanken können, aber da du dann längst Zorn der gerechtigkeit und weihe hast...^-^



Lvl 35 Retri, melde mich immer noch als Tank/Dmg/Heal erfolgreich an.

Healgear dabei, Tankgear dabei, Retrigear dabei. Skillung Retri.

Bisher keinerlei Probleme inkl. Kloster WK + Klingenhauer (war so das letzte) als Tank bzw. Heal (Retri kommst net wirklich oft unter)



cortez338 schrieb:


> Auf Lvl 15 kann man als Pala nicht tanken da man keinen Aoe Skill hat.Erst ab Lvl 20 mit Weihe geht das dann.



Doch, aber es ist kein Spaß, nennt sich "durchtappen". Dein AOE Skill heißt "rechtschaffene Verteidigung", am besten auf Grid/Healbot anwenden und damit Bombern o.ä. die Leute abspotten.

ich hab ohne Weihe getankt, aber auf Lvl 16 w/Aggrobuff gewartet, der war eher nötig. Dann ran als Tank, ohne Abspotten geht halt nix, dauert länger =) aber nicht unmöglich.

Lvl 20 hast als Retri Siegel des Befehls (! das Gruppentanksiegel schlechthin) und Weihe, damit hältst Du alles an Dir.

Bärchen sollte auch erst mit 16 Tanken, Prankenhieb ftw.


----------



## Jester (30. März 2010)

Dass sich die Jäger wie Idioten verhielten ist klar, jeder der flamt ist ein Idiot...
Aber um jetzt mal ein bisschen allgemeiner zum Thema Low-LvL Instanzen zu werden:
Aggromanagment bzw. ein Tank ist meist gar nicht notwendig!
Ich zieh mir grade einen Frostmage hoch und eigentlich könnten Gruppen in dem Bereich nurnoch aus 4 DDs und einem Heal bestehen!
Pull, AE, Heilung, Loot, Pull, Ae....
Ich hab erst zum Ende von BC mit WoW angefangen, aber ich erinnere mich, dass wir damals schon einige Schwierigkeiten z.b im Kloster hatten, heutezutage ein einziges AE Fest.
Tanken zu lernen stell ich mir sehr anstrengend und schwer vor, da eigentlich jeder Aggro hat und man damit durch die Instanz kommt, meist schneller als mit tankendem Tank.


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bärchen sollte auch erst mit 16 Tanken, Prankenhieb ftw.



Zermalmen + Glyphe, Feenfeuer. Geht super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykkandil (30. März 2010)

Ich spiele selber Pala... zieh mir gerade den Palatank hoch... lvl 62 in Bsf und so habe ich damals als dd getank... mit Zorn der Gerechtigkeit super geklappt... naja der char hate ja auch mit lvl 19 1,2k Life (ehemalige 19 PvP-Twink) Aber erst mit 20 ist das Tanken als Pala einfach... weihe und Richturteil spammen und hunter die Pet auf Aggro haben und Knurren an, als Noobs gezeichen :-P. Naja.... Bei mir waren Hunter eh in Low inis verhasst, da:
Ich als guter Tank in DM, Heiler war ein Super Schami, einen Hunter und zwei anderen DDs... Wir haben uns also bis zum Schiff von Van Cleef vor gekämpft, den Tauren umgehauen, und stehen gerade auf dem Schiff und wenden uns nach rechts und ich pulle zwei GRuppen, hat alles super geklappt, bis hunterlein GANZ oben auf der Brücke, auf der man hoch rennen muss, ein Mob sah und ich anschießt.... Mob rennt los... Pull, Pull... Pull... PULL! Am ende i-wie 20 Mobs da.... war natürlich wipe...


----------



## Blutelfmann (30. März 2010)

versuch es mal als heiler is einfach muss man eigentlich kaum was tun außer die gruppenmitglieder an leben halten.
wenn du schon einen jäger hast kannst du dir notfalls noch ein dk machen der hält die aggro gut und da wird dir auch nicht zuviel abverlangt und wenn das kein spaß macht kannst du ja noch etwas questen und dein jäger ein paar mounts beschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ureldhir (30. März 2010)

In dem lvl-Bereich von tanken zu sprechen, erachte ich als sehr fragwürdig, mangels fehlenden Skill und Anforderungen an die Klassen selbst.
Zu dem sind Jägerpets sehr gute Tanks, bei entsprechender Skillung und so lange man sich in Classicinstanzen aufhält. Für den hier geschilderten Fall trifft das aber allemal zu.
Selbst ein Stoffi kann Rf tanken....
Ich seh die Problematik hier eher darin, dass die Beteiligten weder den Anspruch der Instanz beurteilen können, noch die Fähigkeiten der Klassen, fremde als auch eigene. 
Schon zu Classiczeiten, hat man sämtlich 5er Instanzen ohne richtige Tanks gepackt, also wozu jetzt?


----------



## Locaros (30. März 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Nur weil du von einem 11 Stunden Arbeitstag Heim kommst, musst du nicht denken, dass Andere auf dich Rücksicht nehmen werden.
> Die hatten schließlich auch keine Freizeit (meistens) und freuen sich auf entspanntes twinken. Ist ja wohl klar wenn da einige Gemüter überkochen wenn es mal nicht läuft.
> 
> Wenn ich Stress hatte kann ich auch nicht verlangen, dass jeder mein Fehlverhalten versteht.



Wer lesen kann, unso, ... ! 
Hauptsache, der Beitragszähler stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht dem TE nicht darum, Rücksicht zu nehmen, weil er vorher 11h arbeiten war, sondern darum, dass er um etwas Rücksicht bat, weil es sein erster Ini-gang als Tank war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Lass dir das tanken nicht vermiesen, wenn es dir Spass macht. Solche Pfeifen gibts leider immer, die _alles können, alles wissen und nie Fehler machen_. Und solltendie doch mal nen Fehler machen, wird sofort der Tank oder der heiler beschuldigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztens erst, Funraid FdS. nur 1 einziger DK dabei. Tank afk, plötzlich rannte der Ghuul zum Boss. Und hinterher wollt er es au net gewesen sein. Der ganze Raid muß sich geirrt haben, als die den Ghuul gesehen haben. 
Naja, wenn ich tank, und solche Pfeifen sind dabei, sag ich beim ersten Mal, dass sie gerne meinen Platz einnehmen können, und wenns dann nochmal vorkommt, spec ich demonstrativ um. 
Und wenn ich mit Heal unterwegs bin und so ne _Imba-roxxor-Burschen_ sehe, die permanent Oberaggro fahren, trotz Ansage, weil sie dem Tank keine Zeit zum antanken lassen, oder so, dann passiert es halt mal, dass ich _grad gesilenct bin_ oder so, wenn die Burschen kurz vorm verrecken sind oder _ich konnt nich mehr schnell genug reagieren, weil die nen Krit gefressen haben_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei sowas kann ich auch nen Arschloch ... äh ... richtig fies sein. Und nein, auf die Weise gabs bei mir noch keinen Wipe. Weil die restlichen Leute ziemlich voll mit Leben waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. März 2010)

naja wenn jäger in der ini das knurren der tiere nicht auf passiv stellen und den tank dann runtermachen das er aggro nich hält... na dann sinds scheiss jäger und das negativ beispiel eines dummen jägers der sein tier nicht unter kontrolle hat.

naja dnan kann man einfach drauf aufmerksam machen knurren aus oder das tierchen kann weitertanken und verrecken einfach dann weiterlaufen und ignorieren, sollen se zusehen , nach nochmaligem auffordern das dann fall es immer noch so weitergeht petknurren auszumachen einfach gehen sollen se noch ne stunde warten oder ihre viecher tanken lassen wenn sie es hinbekommen.


aber naja solche helden gibt es zu hauf in der level phase, gutes beispiel :ich war der kriegertank und der anwesende jäger wollte mir vorschreiben was ich zu tanken habe und es wird als erstes das angegriffen was er mit seinem jägermal markiert.

nach einigen netten hinweisen das ich der tank bin und er nur der dd und er daher nix zu markieren hat oder mir vorschreibt was ich zu tun habe kam nur der spruch l2play noob und er war weg.

sowas wirst du noch oft zu hören bekommen von möchtegernhelden die denken sie wüssten alles besser und du als tank kannst schonmal gar nix und dergleichen.

aber mach sie höflich drauf aufmerksam falls du markierst was zu erst angeschossen wird und wer sich nich drann hält darf selber mit zurechtkommen oder verreckt. entweder lernen sie es dann durch mehrmaliges verrecken oder oder verlassen die gruppe mit nem dummen spruch und naja.. dd sind schnell ersetzt :-)

einfach spielen nett sein und wenn die anderen sich quer stellen krepieren sie ;-)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Ich tanke und heale nur in Raids. Da warte ich lieber 30 Minuten im Dungeonfinder als DD anstatt mich mit solchen hängen gebliebenen Leuten rumzuärgern.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (30. März 2010)

hab jetzt nur den Eröffnungsbeitrag gelesen (weil ich mir vorgenommen haben nur noch TEs zu antworten) und sag nur 2 Dinge dazu:

1.) in 2-3 Wochen wird Dir WoW wieder mehr Spaß machen, dann sind die Osterferien vorbei

2.) bin vermutlich auch in einem ähnlichen Alter wie Du und hab auch des öfteren Probleme mit solchen in-game-Kommentaren wie "Tank=noob", aber ich nehme mir dies nicht mehr zu Herzen, indem ich mir einfach vorstelle, daß diese Proleten schlecht-programmierte-KI haben und schon stört es mich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (30. März 2010)

Als Tank braucht man nicht nur in Game ein dickes Fell. Wenn Dich das mit Level 15 schon aus der Fassung bringt und Du nicht in der Lage bist mit solchen "Würstchen" umzugehen, dann lösch den Char und spiel wieder Deinen Hunter. 

Edit: Zum tanken gehört heutzutage leider dazu, nicht nur Deinen Char spielen zu können sondern die Instanzen od. Raid Encounter auswendig zu kennen um auf alle Fehler gefasst zu sein die andere machen können und diese musst dann Du ausbügeln - od. Du bist ein schlechter Tank. Ist leider so ...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. März 2010)

Was mir aufgefallen ist das das Verhalten im Low Lvl Bereich viel schlimmer als im 80ger Bereich....


----------



## Isaya (30. März 2010)

Ist ja nichts weiter bei. Aller Anfang ist schwer, vorallem, wenn man solche DDs in der Gruppe hat, die es einfach nicht hinbekommen, weniger Aggro zu machen.
Denk dir nihts weiter dabei. Immerhin hat der Tank eine wichtigere Rolle in einer Gruppe und die DDs müssen sich da auch drauf einstellen.


----------



## RedShirt (30. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist das das Verhalten im Low Lvl Bereich viel schlimmer als im 80ger Bereich....



Nicht unbedingt.

Einmal needet einer für 2nd, sieht daß Heilpriester das braucht, und handelt an. Nicht nur einmal gesehen. (non-hc)
Einmal rennt in 80er HC ein Tank nur so durch, Heal oft weiter zurück...
Tank geht mittendrin 10 min Afk... rennt zum Boss weiter (1 Boss fiel ohne ihn) und wartet bis alle gedrückt haben...dann "need" auf 200er platte (die er nicht mehr braucht wenn man sein eq anschaut) und auf ein trinket =) tja, gibt gold, dann instant leave.

Überall gibts Dödl.

Der Tankanfang, grad 15+, ist extrem ^^ man hat ja nix. Als Lvl17 Krieger mit "Donnerknall" als einzigem AOE Effekt ist HDW mal interessant zu tanken... Mobs en masse. Spot weit öfter nötig als später.


----------



## Herr Hering (30. März 2010)

Mach nich so ein aufstand beide hunter per ausschlußahl raus , neue dds rein und weiter gehts , niemand wird lsut haben nen neuen tank zu suchen bzw. auf einen zu warten und ihr verhalten war eh falsch


----------



## DiemoX (30. März 2010)

lass dich nicht von spinnern beeinflussen, die 1996 oder später geboren worden sind.


----------



## Mümmel1 (30. März 2010)

ist mir aber auch aufgefallen das zwischen lvl 1- 25 zu 80% irgendwelche kackblagen unterwegs sind.... wurde auch schon als behinderter , wichser und watt weiß ich bezeichnet .... ticket raus und gut ist dann ärgert derjenige sich weigstens noch ein bischen ^^ andererseits wenn du garnicht mit klar kommst finde seine adresse raus und prügel die kacke aus ihm raus !!!^^
 aber das hört so ab lvl 30 dann irgednwann auf aus meiner erfahrung ^^

mal abgesehen das man als palatank mit lvl 15 auch noch nich so geil tanken kann das kommt alles auf dauer dann ist es einfach nur noch weihe legen und afk gehen


----------



## Sikita (30. März 2010)

Lass dich nicht entmutigen!!!

Wenn sie meinen die Pets müssen Knurren anhaben kansnt eh nichts dafür. Zudem sie dann echt ewig warten wenn du leavst. Aber mit steigendem Level hast du mehr möglichkeiten Aggro gut zu Erzeugen. Mach einfach weiter.


Ps. Kenne genug solcher Situationen aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Bergerdos (30. März 2010)

Weil wir langeweile hatten und mal was anderes sehen wollten haben wir uns auf einem anderen Server neue Chars erstellt, ich einen Druiden (Tank) und meine Frau einen Schamanen (Heiler). Gestern waren wir mit lvl 16 das erste mal mit denen in einer Ini. 
Der Prankenhieb Rang 1 macht noch nicht genug Aggro um über die Heilaggro zu kommen, und wir waren die einzigen im Flammenschlund ohne Accountgebundene Sachen was das Aggrohalten nochmal erschwert hat. 
Ohne irgendwas zu sagen hat der Schurke angefangen einem in der Gruppe zu stunnen und plötzlich lief auch das ein oder andere Schaf zurch den Flammenschlund. Der Magier meinte nach der zweiten Gruppe nur "Juhuuu, ich darf Sheepen" :-)
Das war richtig entspanned, ich denke der TE hat einfach Pech gehabt und die falschen Leute erwischt.


----------



## Chillers (30. März 2010)

Mümmel schrieb:


> ... ^^ andererseits wenn du garnicht mit klar kommst finde seine adresse raus und prügel die kacke aus ihm raus !!!^^



Aber nur Adresse ingame meinst du, oder? Also SW, IF, OG, UC ...usw.

Wenn nicht, hör´mal eine Zeit auf (egal was) zu spielen und geh´zum Antiaggressionstrainer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mümmel1 (30. März 2010)

wirke ich aggressiv auf euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (30. März 2010)

Mümmel schrieb:


> wirke ich aggressiv auf euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei solchen Aktionen im Spiel werd ich auch leicht aggressiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (30. März 2010)

Mein Palatank ist gerade lvl 24 und ich muss sagen das es ab 16 schonmal einfacher wird wegen Zorn der Gerechtigkeit und mit 20 bekommst du Weihe dazu, dann gehen auch Gruppen.
Gerade mit lvl 15 hast du ja noch keine Aggroskills und das macht es schwierig die Mobs bei dir zu halten, besonders gegen Jäger mit Amokpets^^

Lass dich nicht zu doll ärgern und spiele so wie du es für richtig hälst. Ich habe auch oft dumme Sprüche gehört weil ich lieber 3, 4 Gegner habe als 20 - na und? Wenn es den Herren DD nicht passt sollen sie gehen und sich nen anderen Doofen suchen der die Rübe für sie hinhält! 

Achja, in RFA hab ich auch schon mit Schurke und Schami getankt, ginge wohl sogar mit nem Stoffie also nicht weinen wegen Aggro sondern Ar***backen zusammenkneifen und durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn DD's meinen ziehen zu müssen lass sie draufgehen, wer die Aggro so unbedingt will soll sie behalten! Ich sage maximal 2x das ich - und NUR ich - ziehe, wer lernresistent ist stirbt und wer meckert und weitermacht fliegt raus. Schließlich sind die es die 40 Minuten suchen, du hast in weniger als 1 Minute ne Gruppe


----------



## Dragonsdeath (30. März 2010)

Schon traurig wenn die hunter es nicht schaffen das knurren auszumachen...
Naja ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach weiter machen und die Typen vergessen
Erfahrung bekommst du schon noch genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondaia (30. März 2010)

Naja im Bereich Lvl 15 - 20 is jede Tankklasse schwer zu spielen, deswegen net stressen lassen. Am besten Zeichen auf den Mob den du hauen willst und wenn dir einer abhaut weißt du da hatte jemand deine Anweisung nicht befolgt. Infolge desen Makro programmiern und sobald er im Dreck liegt, posten. Ich hab das Glück und spiel zwei Tanks einmal Kriegerin wenn ich Spaß will und Bewegung beim Tanken und einmal ne Pala wenn ich mir im Bosskampf nen Kaffee holen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beide auf Lvl 80 zu bringen hat mich schätzungsweise 50 Jahre Lebenserwartung gekostet und seit dem ich se in Heros und Raids schicke weitere 5 Jahre pro Run. Also durchhalten und weiter tanken es gibt wenige Tanks die wissen was ihre Klasse kann.
Bestes Beispiel Kriegertank, T9 Markenklamotten an, Rest so aus Naxx 10er/25er, Life 10er Raid gebufft maximal 40k hat Fauldarm getankt, ich hatte zwar beim Spott jedes Mal Herzversagen als Palaheal aber er stand den ganzen Kampf durch. Das nenn ich mal einen richtigen Tank der das maximale aus seinen Fähigkeiten rausholt und das selbe Problem wie du in dem Levelbereich hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lailurya (30. März 2010)

Mümmel schrieb:


> wirke ich aggressiv auf euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, tust du nicht :-)

- Dein Bild... aus welchem Film stammt das?


----------



## Failadin (30. März 2010)

wenn ich als tank in inis gehe ist das 1. was ich zu locks&hunter sage: aggro spells vom pet aus
mit level 20 wirds besser, hast zdg =)


----------



## Bazzilus (30. März 2010)

Weißt du was in diesem Thread fehlt? - Der Flame: Das ist der Xte Mimimi Thread über Noobs wie dir. Lern einfach deinen Char spielen, als dieses Forum zuzuspammen. Dann noch ein Link xxxxxxxxxx.xxx - 13k dps Pala- sehe und staune und das als Tank !

XD


----------



## Quel'naala (30. März 2010)

Also genau sowas habe ich auch schon erleben müssen. Allerdings war ich nicht der Betroffene, sondern durfte zuhören, wie ein Gruppenmitglied ebeno angefahren wurde. 

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn die Jäger ein Problem haben, dass ihre Pets tanken müssen, einfach mal auto. Knurren abschalten? 
Und nebenbei soll WoW doch ein Gemeinschaftsspiel sein oder irre ich mich? 

Ich kann es einfach überhaupt nicht ab wenn man so dermaßen auf "ich bin ein Pro-zocker" macht und die Anfänger so nieder macht. 
Natürlich können einige besser mit der Klasse umgehen als andere aber in meinem Wortschatz gibt es die Bezeichnung "Noob" einfach nicht. 
Jeder ist/war mal Anfänger, und da muss für ein gutes Zusammenspiel als Gruppe (sei es Ini, Raid oder questen) einfach ein gewisses Basis-gefühl da sein. 

Ich denke zum Großteil spielt das Alter eine Rolle. Nichts gegen die jüngeren Spieler. Aber wenn man ne Gruppe voller 13-Jähriger hat kanns echt anstregend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (30. März 2010)

Thoanel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Am Wochenende habe ich mich dazu entschlossen nach 3 Jahren Jäger, einen Paladin zu beginnen. Immer nur Damage Dealer zu sein und aus der hintersten Ecke zu feuern, wollte ich mal ändern. Also entschloss ich mich mir einen Tank hoch zu leveln.
> Gestern Abend kam ich dann auf Stufe 13 an und freute mich schon wie wahnsinnig darauf, heute Abend wenn ich die 15 schaffen sollte, das erste Mal mit einer Gruppe in einen zufälligen Dungeon zu gehen.
> ...



Mach dir nichts draus, die Idioten werden immer mehr, also auch die Ansprüche, wenn se dir doof kommen entweder du sagst mach es besser oder Sarg nichts 

2.Sarg nie das du was 1 mal machst Grad bei randoms kommt das immer doof rüber, warum auch immer, dann haste gleich bei denn verschissen.

Und nicht entmutigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Klügerer gibt nach.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (30. März 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinen Twinks solche Gruppen hätte wäre ich noch froh. 
Ich habe immer mindestens 3 Leute in der Gruppe die grade erst mit WoW angefangen haben oder die einfach nur kackboons sind.

Gegen ersteres habe ich nichts,denen kann man das noch erklären,aber letztere sind derart stur,was ihr nicht vorhandenes Talent angeht,dass sie sich auch auf keinen Ratschlag einlassen.
Sollte ich mal 1 DD dabei haben,der auch nur ein wenig dmg macht,soll der doch tanken wenns ihm Spass macht. Mir ist das egal. Alllerding würde ich ihm wohl erzählen wo er sich seine Sprüche hinschieben kann wenn sowas wie "Tank doch mal" oder so kommt.


----------



## Sesshoma (30. März 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, die Idioten werden immer mehr, also auch die ansprüche, wenn se dir doff kommen entweder du sargst mach es besser oder sarg nichts
> 
> 2.Sarge nie das du was 1 mal machst grad bei randoms kommt das immer doff rüber, warum auch immer, dann haste gleich bei denn verschissen.
> 
> ...



Mal so ein bisschen Offtopic und es ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.

Wenn du den Firefox hast, dann klick mal bitte mit der rechten Maustaste in das Eingabefeld hier und dann auf Wörterbuch hinzufügen.
Dann wählst du "Germany" (Neue Rechtschreibung) aus und installierst das.
Das Addon zeigt dir dann deine Rechtschreibfehler genauso wie in Word an.

Und zum Thema:
Spinner gibt es überall und Gerüchte besagen, dass gerade bei Jägern die Anzahl davon extrem hoch sein soll ;-)


----------



## Grathenväl (30. März 2010)

Lass dich nicht stressen! Tanken ist eine Leidenschaft die Leiden schaft.

Ich spiele WOW noch nicht  besonders lange und habe bisher nur meinen Main auf lvl 80. Zum Tanken bin ich eher wie die Jungfrau zum Kind gekommen, als mich eines Tages jemand frage ob ich Uldaman tanken würde sofern ich den Tank wäre. Als ich darauf meinte, dass ich noch nie getankt hätte und davon keine Ahnung habe, meinte er nur ob ich den ein Schild + Einhandwaffe hätte. Nachdem die zwei geforderten Teile auf meiner Bank lagen war ich kurze Zeit später als Tank in Uldaman unterwegs.

Auf meinem weiteren Weg Richtung lvl 80 habe ich danach keine einzige Ini als etwas anders als Tank betreten. Ich habe in der Zeit einiges über meine Klasse als Tankadin gelernt und kann so auch in überraschenden Situationen doch meistens noch das Ruder rumreisen.

Viele nützliche Fähigkeiten bekommst du erst im laufe der Zeit und wirst häufig erst sehr viel später lernen wozu diese wirklich zu gebrauchen sind. Häufig reicht für Aggroschweine schon eine Hand der Erlösung oder ein kleiner Coodown durch die Hand des Schutzes. Dadurch wirfst du ihre gesamte Rota durcheinander und die Aggro ist für gewöhnlich auch erstmal weg. Meistens reichen die paar Sekunden um die Leute, so im Blondlocke-Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zum Nachdenken zu bringen. 

Wenn du deinen Tank dann so gut beherrschst, dass du dich von der Masse der Möchtegern abhebst wird es nicht lange dauern bis kurz nach dem Login die ersten Anfragen nach deinem Tankskill kommen. Wenn dir deine Mitspieler dann noch Honig um den Bart schmieren hast du instant Straußeneier in der Hose und Samenstränge aus Edelstahl! Bis es aber soweit ist wirst du dir noch eine menge Flames antun müssen. So wie der Spott eigentlich für den Heal reserviert ist sind die Flames only 4 you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du deinem Selbstbewusstsein schmeicheln möchtest fang ruhig schon bald an verschiedene Inis alleine zu versuchen. Du wirst überrascht sein wie das deinen Skill fördert und dir deine verschiedenen Fähigkeiten näher bringt. Außerdem wirst du sehr schnell lernen in welchen Situationen einfach der DD selbst schuld ist.

Und alleine der Klang deines Hammer der Rechtschaffenen hat etwas von Stärke und Überlegenheit wenn der Threatmeter Zahlen ausspuckt die einfach nur anbetungswürdig sind.


----------



## garuda1987 (30. März 2010)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Mal so ein bisschen Offtopic und es ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> Wenn du den Firefox hast, dann klick mal bitte mit der rechten Maustaste in das Eingabefeld hier und dann auf Wörterbuch hinzufügen.
> Dann wählst du "Germany" (Neue Rechtschreibung) aus und installierst das.
> ...



danke für denn Tipp mit Firefox


----------



## meckermize (30. März 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Heul nich so rum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe die Situation mit meinem Tank auch öfter noch (Auf 80 sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....
Wer der meinung ist einen dummen spruch bringen zu müssen, bekommt einen mit schmackes zurück...ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (30. März 2010)

Sag doch einfach wenn sie nicht dass machen was du willst verlässt du die grp^^
Als Tank hast du in > 1 min ne neue grp, die DD's die dich genervt haben haben dann erstmal 10- 30 min auszeit


----------



## NoxActor (30. März 2010)

werdli2 schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> Ja hatte ich auch gleich, aber weißt du was am besten ist => geh einfach aus gruppe - denn die DD`ler können dann eine Stunde auf nen neuen Tank warten!



Jop genau so (:
Als Tank haste gleich wieder ne gruppe.


----------



## Nexilein (30. März 2010)

In Randomgruppen trifft man nicht nur nette Menschen; das Thema beschäftigt die Community jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren.

Da man heute beim Leveln leider nicht allzuviel Auswahl hat was die Mitspieler angeht, braucht man manchmal eben ein dickes Fell, Glück oder verschiebt die Instanzgänge auf Lvl 60+.

Zum Thema Tanken: K.A. ob du tanken kannst oder nicht, aber das man mit einem Tank, einem Heiler und 3 DDs in eine 5er Instanz geht wird eigentlich erst ab Lvl 40+ wichtig. Und wenn ein Jägerpet permanent knurrt, und nicht nur in bestimmten Situationen, dann ignoriere ich das persönlich. Irgendwann ist das Vieh tot und ich habe meine Ruhe.


----------



## AmigaLink (30. März 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> ...die Community ist echt scheisse geworden...


^^ / SIGN

@ TE
Lass dich nicht entmutigen.
Mal abgesehen davon das du da absolute Arschlöscher erwischt hast (was leider viel zu oft vor kommt) und mit Level 15 an Tanken nicht wirklich zu denken ist, mach einfach deine Stellung klar. Entweder machen die Jäger das Knurren aus, oder die Gruppe darf sich nen neuen Tank suchen!


----------



## Pusillin (30. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> hab sowas noch nie erlebt................ kein witz! ich wundere mich oft über die schilderungen hier.
> 
> aber das war ja nicht die frage, deshalb: mach es einfach nach lust und laune! entweder gehen oder bleiben.......



Das leigt ganz einfach daran,
dass jeder Zehnte, der so etwas erlebt, es direkt ins Forum posted,
aber nicht Einer von Tausend auf die Idee käme,
ein neues Thema aufzumachen: 
"Hallo, ich habe heute den Dungefinder benutzt
und es war alles in Ordung, danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!"

Das ist auch oft im offiziellem Forum so:
Wenn sich 1000 verschiedene Leute radikal gegen eine Neuerung
einsetzten, dann wird man darauf aufmerksam und denkt,
dass "die Spieler" es so wollen.
Aber möglicherweise sind 10 Millionen Spieler damit zufrieden,
und sagen deshalb gar nichts dazu.
Das heißt, es wären nur 0,01% dagegen.

Wiederstand fällt halt auf.

Leider vergisst die heutige Gesellschaft nur allzu gern
sich für etwas zu bedanken und sich zu freuen,
und nimmt dies als Normal hin.
Sollte dann etwas schlechter als der neue Standart sein, wird sich direkt beschwert.
Das kommt halt nicht gut, wenn man den Standart immer und immer wieder nach oben verschiebt.
Beispiel: Technik.
Vor 50 Jahren war weder Computer noch
Fernseher Standart oder überhaupt vorhanden.
Vor etwas 15 Jahren hatte schließlich jeder einen Fernseher,
aber kaum Jemand einen Computer.
Heutzutage hat jeder praktisch Alles.
Aber freut ihr euch jeden Tag, wenn ihr den Fernseher einschaltet,
darüber, dass ic´hr einen Fernseher habt und fernsehgucken könnt?
Nein, weil ihr es bereits als völlig normal anseht.
Nimmt man euch alles weg, werdet ihr euch erst beschweren,
euch später damit abfinden (mehr oder weniger), weil ihr
euren Standart wieder zurückgesetzt habt, und euch dann, 
wenn ihr die Sachen wiedererhaltet, freuen.
Aber nicht allzu lange, denn bald habt ihr die Situation wieder als Standart definiert.


----------



## Clamev (30. März 2010)

Gewöhn dich dran als Tank kriegst du immer dreck ins Gesicht und wenn du dich ganz ganz ganz argh anstrengst dan passierts dir vielleicht mal das keiner meckert.
Is nich so das wir das ZOMFGOLOLOL Penismeter posten können und gut ist.Einen guten tank macht vieles aus und die meisten werden einen grosteil davon eh nicht verstehen
deswegen entdweder dran gewöhnen oder wenn dus nich wegstecken kannst oder dein Spielspass dadurch beeinflusst wird (is ja nix schlimmes) einfach wieder ne zomfgololol faceroll klasse spielen =)


----------



## Mümmel1 (30. März 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Nein, tust du nicht :-)
> 
> - Dein Bild... aus welchem Film stammt das?



keine ahnung habs auch nur irgendwo geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dashofi (30. März 2010)

This is world of warcraft, finale


----------



## Caunirauka (30. März 2010)

1.  In Flammenschlund ist es völlig egal wer tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Als Pala sollte man erst ab lvl 20 anfangen zu tanken da man da die aggro boni + das aoe hat


----------



## Mamaburli (30. März 2010)

Halli Hallo!


Also was ich hier gelesen habe warst du (wie es so oft passiert) Opfer von einem
Haufen nicht zu verbesserender Pro-Gamer. So Leute die seit 6 Jahren
mit ihrem Sessel verwachsen sind und aussehen wie Jabba the Hut in IKEA Version.
Solche Leute haben weder Geduld noch Verständniss. Aber was sie am allerwenigsten
haben sind FREUNDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also lass dir von sowas nicht die Laune verderben.
WOW kann ne Menge Spaß machen wie du bestimmt weißt. Nur weil ein paar Leute mit
Minderwertigkeitskomplexen rumlatschen nicht unterkriegen lassen.

Mfg,

Mama


----------



## Mamaburli (30. März 2010)

Mümmel schrieb:


> keine ahnung habs auch nur irgendwo geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




SILENT HILL ^^


----------



## Muertedeath (30. März 2010)

neben mich selbst kenn ich viele hunter die knurren generell ausschalten ob nun 15 lvl oder 80 lvl ...schiebt nicht immer alles auf die jäger ....meistens sind es die pala dd oder magier dd die aggro klauen und dann meckern das der tank nicht aggro hält ...und wenn schon wer sagt....ich fange gerade an das tanken zuerlernen dann ...lasst ihm zeit oder wart ihr schon seid beginn eurer chars die besten ?? ...ne ihr habt es auch gelernt also ....mach weiter ....geh zufällige dungeon ...ich hatte nie probleme darin


----------



## Thoanel (2. April 2010)

An dieser Stelle wollte ich mal bei allen bedanken. Ich glaube im kompletten Thread gab es keinen einzigen Beitrag der mit Schlauberger Sprüchen gefüllt war. 

Ich spiele meinen Pala immer noch und bin wenigstens schon auf 19. Zieht sich leider ein wenig wenn man wenig Zeit hat. Aber macht noch immer sehr viel Spaß und mittlerweile sind auch die ersten Zauber da und ich könnte mehr Aggro aufbauen wenn ich in gruppen spielen würde. Das verschiebe ich aber noch auf 20 wenn ich die Weihe bekomme. 

Danke an alle die mir Mut zugesprochen haben. Schön zu sehen dass es noch halbwegs normale Spieler gibt!

Grüße

Thoanel

Wer mich mal besuchen möchte, kann das auf dem Server Thrall machen unter Hordenseite. Tansiel heißt meine Paladine!


----------



## Dwarim (2. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> hab sowas noch nie erlebt................ kein witz! ich wundere mich oft über die schilderungen hier.
> 
> aber das war ja nicht die frage, deshalb: mach es einfach nach lust und laune! entweder gehen oder bleiben.......



auf welchem server spielste denn? das intressiert mich ja schon, wo's sowas nicht gibt.


----------



## Runenleser (2. April 2010)

ganz einfach lass die mal drei mob gruppen tanken und dann frag ob die gleich weiter machen wolln^^ wen sie dan keine ruhe geben einfach ausschluss wahl und gut. dds gibts wie sand am meer also mach dich net so heiß :3


----------



## feronius (2. April 2010)

einfach ignorieren. ich hatte soche situationen auch schon öfter. hab dann einfach grp verlassen, den mekelfritzen nen "netten" abschied geflüstert und auf igno gesetzt.


----------



## Holoas (2. April 2010)

Freu dich lieber auf Level 20, ich sag nur Weihe ^^. Reg dich nicht über so ein paar spacken auf...hab vor kurzem auch einen Tank angefangen, und ich hab glaube ich schon rund 10 Leute auf meiner Igno(auch von anderen Realms). Und wenn du 20 bist, und immernoch jemandem was nicht passt, einfach rausgehen. Mir sind die dann im endeffekt alle Sch**** Egal, klingt Egoistisch, aber ich würd auch nich nur weil ich neuer Tank bin auf mich rummsch***** lassen -.-.


Mfg Holo


----------



## marvin30 (2. April 2010)

nicht unter kriegen lassen einfach weitermachen idioten gibbet immer^^


----------



## Murfy (2. April 2010)

Macht euchs witzig in wow, nehmt 1 bis 2 kollegen mit wenn ihr ini geht, dann habt ihr spaß mit denen, mach faxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihr verreckt, wen störts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll Spaß machen und nicht "EPIX EPIX EPIX".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (2. April 2010)

Also ich Spiel grad auch nen Tank Pala hoch.
Bin auch gleich mit 15 in RF rein und hatte Aggro probs was aber normal ist in dem Level wegen zu wenigen Fähigketien.
Hunter mit ihren knurrenden Pets sind das schlimmste... mir wurde es schon ein paar mal zu doof und hab gesagt des Pet soll tanken was der "imba Profi" sofort gemacht hat.
Wenns klappt schön ich muss nix tun wenn nicht ein schöner "Sieg" ^^
Ich erlebe es aber dass die auch schon absichtlich Aggro ziehen und naja manchmal sterben die dann halt. Meistens weil dem Heiler wird es ja iwann auch mal zu doof.



Aber mal positiv:
Wenns die dich kicken findest als Tank eh fix ne Grp
Ich weiss nicht wie das mit dem Debuff ist aber bin schon paar mal abgehaun ohne den zu bekommen.
Neue Gruppe neues Glück ^^
Hab mir btw n Makro mit "Regeln" gemacht


----------



## Hardcastle666 (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
also ich Spiele einen 80er Dudu Tank!
Finde Dich damit ab das Tank´s die letzten Är.... im spiel sind.
Wenn Du Dir nicht ein dickes Fell anlegst, lass das mit dem Tanken sofort wieder. Spätestens mit Level 80 brauchen Dich alle und flehen Dich an zu Tanken.
Du bist als Tank der König, Heiler die Prinzen und DD´s Fußvolk!

Tank wartet auf ne Ini 2 sek.
Heiler wartet auf ne Ini 5 sek.
DD´s warten auf ne Ini 30 -60 min.

Also lass Dich nicht entmutigen und Tanke schön weiter. Und wenn ein DD meint er muß Aggro ziehen einfach Tanken einstellen und Ihn sterben lassen.
Ich mache das immer so und wenn der DD fragt wieso ich nicht weiter getankt hab sage ich frech: Ich dachte Du wolltest Tanken!!!! *(Nur so lernen Sie es)*

In diesem Sinne, noch viel Spaß beim Tanken.


----------



## Euräus (2. April 2010)

Hey!
Es ist hart am Anfang, das stimmt!
Ich selber habe einen Krieger-Tank und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden!
Wenn es mit dem Pala zu schwer wird, nimm wirklich einen Krieger, da er Donnerknall hat und das zieht am meisten Aggro!^^
Dann ein paar ratschläge:
--Taste dich langsam ran, auf Stufe 25 hast du das verstanden, wenn du und deine Gruppe ein paar mal verreken ist das vollkommen in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--Immer am Anfang lead verlangen!
--Immer antanken so min. 5 sek. damit du die Aggro auch halten kannst!
--Solange Aggrostarke Flächenzauber (krieger Donnerknall) Abklingen, zwischen den Gegnern hin-und herwechseln und die einzelnen Attacken wirken! Wenn dann Flächenzauber wieder da sind, einfach wieder wirken!
--Ganz wichtig!: Nciht die Gegner kommen lassen, auf jeden Fall zu den Gegnern rennen!! Denn WENN du mal die Aggro an Speziell die Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verloren hast, bist wirklich am ar....hast wirklich pech^^
--Was gibts da noch?Hmm, einfach am Anfang weniger Pulln bis du das im Gefühl hast! Und ich weiß, ich bin daran auch verzweifelt, und du wirst bei diesem Satz sagen:
"Dieser Ar**, kann der nicht einfach sagen was ich tun soll? So ein Noob!" Aber ich muss es tun^^ Es heißt jetzt nur noch Üben, Üben, Üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieger Tank mit viel Erfahrung, Speziell Dungeons!
Euräus, Ulduar


----------



## DenniBoy16 (2. April 2010)

erlebe ich gerade mit meinem tank drud den ich gerade lvl viel zu oft. 

von leuten die nicht aufs markierte target gehen, über pullende hunter (die auch nie knurren ausschalten), bis hin zu leuten die sich beschweren das der tank zu lahm ist obwohl er nur auf den oom heal wartet (aber dann beschweren, wenn der tank mobs holt und die oom sind^^)

im low lvl bereich ist das mittlerweile normalität. 

kleiner tipp um depressionen zu vermeiden: einfach questen ... triffste weniger assis^^


----------



## Piposus (2. April 2010)

Euräus schrieb:


> Hey!
> Es ist hart am Anfang, das stimmt!
> Ich selber habe einen Krieger-Tank und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden!
> Wenn es mit dem Pala zu schwer wird, nimm wirklich einen Krieger, da er Donnerknall hat und das zieht am meisten Aggro!^^
> ...



Ein Palatank hats gegenüber dem Krieger in 5er-Instanzen enorm einfach. Und wie kommst Du zu der Aussage, dass der Donnerknall am meisten Aggro zieht?


----------



## Hellikut (2. April 2010)

Die Leute im Dungeonfinder werden erst ab Hero normal. 
Von diesem eigentlich sehr tollen Tool, habe ich mir auch gemütliches Twinken versprochen, aber inzwischen suche ich nur noch Ignorelisten Erweiterungsaddons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird den Threaderstellern oder Beipostern öfters unterstellt, dass sie sich die Beschimpfungen, die sie sich anhören mussten, ausdenken - 

mitnichten ! Absolut respektloses Unterschichtengezeter, das einem da um die Ohren fliegt und der Hauptgrund, warum ich nicht noch einmal einen Twink erstellen 

würde. Eine von zehn Gruppen ist außergewöhnlich nett, gut und so weiter, fünf normal und vier sind eine Katastrophe sondergleichen, dass man nur noch ausloggen 

möchte. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das alles nur aggressive Teenager sein sollen, dafür ist der Erwachsenenanteil in WoW einfach zu hoch.



Nichtsdestotrotz, das größte Drama habe ich bisher nur im Dungeonfinder erlebt, sonst ist meine Pixelwelt noch heile.


----------



## Renkin (2. April 2010)

Für solche Fälle immer den international anerkannten Spruch für Toleranz und Verständniss bereithalten:
"HALT DIE FRESSE" 
Was auch geht ist:
"Dann hör doch auf zu spielen"


----------



## DeSebi (2. April 2010)

Ich bin deiner Meinung, die Anforderungen an Tanks sind schon verdammt hoch... so hoch dass man (auf lvl 80) Sprüche zu hören bekommt wie: "Wofür gibst du denn deine Marken aus?" oder "Sag mal, du weisst schon wozu man Embleme wie [Emblem des/der irgendwas] brauchen kann?", obwohl man keine einzige Marke bekommt, weil es vor dem ersten Boss immer heisst: "Mit dem Tank geht das nie." Wenn man dann aber die Leute darauf aufmerksam macht, dass es als (DK-) Tank schwer ist, über 30k HP zu kommen, wird man als Noob bezeichnet, einfach gekickt, geflamed, ausgelacht und so weiter.

PS: Im RL hab ich solches Verhalten auch nir wirklich feststellen können, ausser bei Kindern unter 10, und auch dort nicht wirklich häufig. Deshalb frage ich mich oft, "Wer zum Teufel glaubt -Charname hier- eigentlich, wer er ist?" Es sei denn er hat innerhalb von einem Tag genug Marken für das komplette T10 und hält sogar gegen eine Union von Jägern, bei denen das Pet "Knurren" spamt, die Aggro.

Kurz gesagt: Wär schön wenn die Leute mehr Verständtnis für die Tanks hätten.


----------



## _Flare_ (2. April 2010)

Nein, das hatte sicherlich nichts mit Noob zu tun. Wenn der Tank unter dem eigenen Level ist hat sich der DD etwas zurückzunehmen - gegebenenfalls eben das Knurren/Spott/wasauchimmer auszumachen bis die Instanz beendet ist. 
Ich würde dir eins raten: Lass dir, wenn du wirklich vorhast bis Level 80 deinen Paladin als Tank zu spielen eine dicke Haut wachsen, Flames wirst du bis du gutes Equip hast immer wieder hören. Jedoch darfst du dich davon nicht einschüchtern lassen, DU wirst gebraucht, DU hast eine der Schlüsselrollen in der Gruppe und DU kannst das Tempo bestimmen. - Wem das nicht passt soll aus der Gruppe gehen.

Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen besonders auf dem Lowleveltanken das Siegel des Befehls zu skillen da dir das ne Menge Aggro bringt zusammen mit der Weihe. - Ich kann dir hierzu gern zur Hand gehen falls du das möchtest. 

Gib nicht auf und mach weiter!


----------



## Namir (2. April 2010)

wart bis du weihe kriegst und du wirst jede aggro halten ^^ (ich glaub kommt mit level 20 oder zumindest wars mal so)
rf kann auch sehr gut ein pet tanken, einfach den kopf nicht hängen lassen =)


----------



## Zroxx (2. April 2010)

Mir is es bis jetzt noch nie passiert, das man mich beleidigt, blöde Sprüche loslässt etc.
Und ich hab vor ein paar Wochen auch Flammenschlund das allererste mal getankt und dabei auch oft die Aggro verloren.
Einfach weiter machen dann wirst du schon den richtigen Dreh haben. Ich musste 4-5 mal Flammenschlund gehen dann konnte ich auch schon sehr gut Aggro halten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Whitewolf (2. April 2010)

Ganz erlich? auf dem lvl is ein Tank an sich nicht nötig da selbst ein lederträger die Schläge von den mobs aushält pack die auf igno und las dich "durch ziehen" sollen se doch tanken


----------



## Schors (2. April 2010)

leider gibt es solche leute, das was du getan hast war die (leider) die beste möglichkeit, lieber freiwillig gehen, als rausgewählt zu werden


----------



## Skaduush (2. April 2010)

Lass die Leute dann halt einfach sterben.. Mach ich auch immer so.. Wenn sie damit nicht zufrieden sind wie du es wenigstens VERSUCHST zu tanken dann lass sie einfach nur aggro ziehen und sterben.. 
Danach haste dann Ruhe weil sie es 1. einsehen oder weil sie 2. die grp leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
N DD is immer schnell gefunden ;D

Ud ausserdem ist mit lvl 15 das "tanken" mit 100%iger aggrohaltung eh eher unwahrscheinlich.
Auf diesem LvL kann so ziemlich jede klasse tanken die schw. rüssi trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Protadin hat das damals auch alles durchmachen müssen...
In diesem Sinne: Protte was die Platte hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vargi (2. April 2010)

lass dich nicht eingriegen versuch es weiter wirst sicher ein super tank^^


----------



## Nekrit (3. April 2010)

Sowas ist mir auch schon passiert.
Am besten man lächelt, bedankt sich für die "schönen" Kommentare der achso schlauen Leute und leaved einfach die Gruppe.


----------



## Denthorius (3. April 2010)

@TE

Erster Punkt, Paladin tankt mit 2 Buttons, wirklich skillig muss man da nicht sein.

Zweiter Punkt, unten rum kann jeder tanken, wir haben DM mit 5 Stoffis gemacht, die Mülltüte vom Hexer hat die Bosse getankt, haben einfach länger antanken lassen.

Dritter und wichtigster Punkt, man spielt nicht WoW um von anderen gemocht, respektiert, gefördert etc zu werden, sondern wegen seinen Kameraden/Freunde oder je nach Einstellung um pornomässig zu raiden. Wen intressiert der random den man eh nicht kennt und nach der Ini wieder vergessen hat? Mich nicht.


----------



## vandrator (3. April 2010)

Randy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> lass dich von einem Fall nich zurückwerfen, es gibt immer Idioten..
> Vor allem die Hunter vergessen gerne mal das das Knurren noch an is, musstes denen eben freundlich sagen..
> ...



das es immer idioten gibt da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen! hab seid ca einer woche meinen dk auf 80 und ihn zum tank equipt (hab mich durch hero instanzen und marken entsprechend equipt um crit immun zu werden und in den heros weiter equip gefarmt). ich hab mich auch bei anderen dk tanks die ich aus icc10/25er grp kenne schlau gemacht wie ich ihn am besten spiele und hab mir makros gebastelt...ich hatte die makros gerade einmal 5 minuten zwischen 2 instanzen und bin in pdc hero gelandet...da aber meine makros leider noch etwas fehlerhaft waren, haben diese den chat vollgespamt anstatt ihre aufgabe zu erfüllen...war mir natürlich sehr peinlich aber so ein paar möchtegernimba dd`ler haben mich dann gleich als gimp und noob bezeichnet...ich bin cool geblieben...hab depp depp sein lassen und nur gesagt das er ja gerne die grp leaven kann und ich dann in ruhe die makros ändere...schon waren die beiden dds ruhig da ich den heiler hinter mir hatte und er meinte nur wenn sie ihre blöde klappe nicht halten sollen sie schauen vom wem sie heilung bekommen werden:-)...war dann vorgestern zum ersten mal in ak10 mit 32k ub life und hatte einen mt (bärchen mit 62k life gebuffed) der mir in aller ruhe in knappen worten erklärt hat wann ich was zu machen habe und wir sind ohne wipe durch ak...alle waren super rücksichtsvoll und hilfsbereit...so macht dann das tanken richtig spass! da ich bisher nur immer meinen mage gespielt habe, habe ich am tanken nun richtig spass gefunden und lass mich von so vollpfosten wie in meinem ersten beispiel die freude am spielen nicht nehmen!

wer dem tank die aggro klaut der darf sie gerne behalten...wer sein dd nicht im griff hat, der kann meiner meinung nach seinen noch so toll equipten char eben nicht spielen! wenn ich als mage sterbe liegt es zu 99% an mir weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe...lass ich nicht entmutigen! grüße vandrator


----------



## Russelkurt (3. April 2010)

Solche Noobgruppen, die einen Tank, der sich als Anfänger in dieser Branche outet zuflamen, weil der das erste mal tankt und keine Aggro halten kann und dann auch noch ihre Pets knurren lassen sollte man nicht mit seiner hoch-heiligen Anwesenheit beehren und sie einfach sitzen lassen. Irgendwo will man sich ja seine Würde bewahren.
Zum Thema: ich hab als ich das erste mal als Paladin geheilt hab ähnliches erlebt. PdC Hero: vom Prinzip ja recht einfach, und ich wies auch auf meine unzureichenden praktischen erfahrungen hin und bat den Tank (DK) langsam zu machen und eine Gruppe nach der anderen anzugehen. Natürlich, was macht der Tank? Alle drei Gruppen auf einmal einsammeln und dann verrecken, weil ich nicht mit so einem Schaden mithalten konnte. Danach motzt er mich an, dass ich ein Noob sei, erstmal durch andere heros gehen soll um mal besseres equip zu bekommen (zu der zeit hatte ich ein durchschnitts-itemlevel von 229) und so weiter... Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: der Tank wurde gekickt, weil er nicht lesen konnte. Der nächste hat dann langsamer gemacht und da hats dann perfekt geklappt mit dem Heilen.


----------



## Tyraila (3. April 2010)

genau! und deshalb gibt es immer weniger tanks im level bereich weil DDs meinen SIE müssen pullen , tank beleidigen oder sonst was

und beim Pala ist es eig sinnvoll erst mit lvl 20 zu tanken da man weihe hat und ab lvl 16 zorn der gerechtigkeit

und wenn die jäger meinen : ololol keine aggro! dann sollten sie mal auf dein level schauen und mal überlegen wie ein Pala mit keinem aggro dings die aggro halten soll wenn ihre scheiß Pets knurren anhaben. sollten sie sich selber mal an die nase fassen

also lass dich dadurch nicht unterkriegen! denn DD´s müssen saulange warten für eine gruppe - du hingegen nur paar sekunden.


und keiner würde in der öffentlichkeit so mit einem umgehen, da schauen sich die leute nicht mal an.
aber in Onlinegames beleidigen die einen in einer tour , traurig sowas.


----------



## wowpeter (3. April 2010)

Kopf hoch!
Das wird schon noch, alles wird sich ändern wenn du pro bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (3. April 2010)

Zum trainieren sind Rnd-Gruppen doch optimal, find ich. Was irgend ein Niemand von irgend einem Realm daherlabert kann einem doch eh zu 100% am Arsch vorbeigehen. Einfach den Chat ignorieren, wenn dumme Kommentare kommen. Mal ehrlich, lass die DDs ruhig verecken, nach 3 - 4 mal sterben nehmen sie sich entweder von alleine zurück oder sie hauen ab, was bei dem Überfluss an DDs echt kein Problem darstellt. Gute DDs passen sich ohnehin dem Tank an und man mag es kaum glauben, DDs mit Gehirn gibt es tatsächlich, nicht gerade im Übermaß aber es gibt sie. Daher einfach schön locker bleiben^^
Ich hab mit meinem Bäumchen heute ungelogen nen 80er Rnd-Tank mit gebufften 21k HP gehabt und das HC, kein Witz. Ich hät abhauen können aber ich hab einfach in den sauren Apfel gebissen und beschlossen, mir die Laune nicht verderben zu lassen. "Zum Glück" muss man in diesem Fall tragischer Weise sagen, sind die meistens HCs mitlerweile eh so pillepalle, dass man zur Not sogar ganz ohne Tank losziehen kann.


----------



## Pummelfee_oi (3. April 2010)

Also echt , wer im low low lvl bereich den rnd dungeonfinder benutzt is selber schuld. Man is immer schneller mit questen als mit _Flamenschlund_ oder ähnliches


----------



## Adremaar (3. April 2010)

Ich wurde auch schonmal in rf geflamed , damals mit meinem Krieger auf lvl 16 war ich da und hab versucht mit meinem dicken Hammer (<-Taure(!)) dämädsch zu machen als mich nen hunter angewhispert hat und meinte warris wären scheiß dds könnten auch nicht tanken , Ich hab den einfach sein lassen , da ich teamleader war wurde er einfach gekickt und rf ging auch gan locker mit 4 mann^^
Ignorier solche Leute einfach ,denn höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du die nicht wiedersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Thoanel (3. April 2010)

Pummelfee_oi schrieb:


> Also echt , wer im low low lvl bereich den rnd dungeonfinder benutzt is selber schuld. Man is immer schneller mit questen als mit _Flamenschlund_ oder ähnliches



Wer sagt denn dass es mir um die Schnelligkeit geht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedonia (3. April 2010)

Auf diesem Level kann eigentlich jede Klasse tanken bzw. Jede Klasse Heilen, die logisch betrachtet das von ihrer Rüstung her kann. Unabhängig davon welche Talente man hat.

Spiel einfach den Char auf 80 hoch da wird es 100% anders aussehen. Zumal, dass Pala Tanks die schlimmsten Aggro-Viecher sind. 

Du hast mit 15 nicht mal ordentliche Tankspells und wenn dann auch noch andere dabei sind die vom Level her höher sind dann ist es halt garnicht Leicht.

Das Verhalten von anderen sollte dich nicht reizen. Meistens sind sie selber Schuld wenn sie Aggro ziehen aber da es bei dir um low lvl handelt kann ich es ihnen nicht mal übel nehmen.




Also Kopf hoch und weitermachen. Auf 80 klaut dir bestimmt kein Pet mehr dein Aggro


----------



## Denthorius (3. April 2010)

Singeltarget ist der Protwarry immernoch der Highend threat tricker ever.

Zieh mal das untotsein von dem Boss ab, also geh pdk und schon zieht der Warry vorbei, wohlgemerkt singeltarget, als Pala biste der chillige Weihe und Hammer drücker für den dicken Tankspass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansalamun (4. April 2010)

Mach Dir keinen Kopf,ich konnte sowas nie ausblenden,wohl auch ein Grund,warum ich Tank und Heiler nie random schicke.

Das wird auf 80 mit der Aggro schon besser,aber denke nicht das Du da einen geruhsamen Tank Abend hast.
Da heißt es dann oft nur noch "go go go " und schneller oder "ich muss in ein paar min off,mach hin",da fragste dich,wieso der überhaupt
in eine Inni geht.Das mit der guten Inni ist dann Glückssache oder man ist in einer guten Gilde.


----------

